# Sad and stressing over how to find room for all my knitting "stuff"



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Due to my husband's health issues we are downsizing BIG TIME. I have a wonderful room in our home now with all my yarn, knitting and I also do bling. I won't be able to have a room like this where we have to move to and stressing over having to decide what to keep and what I may lose. We will be lucky to afford 2 bedrooms. We are going to move to northern CA/San Fran area as this is where our only son lives. Sigh, not a good place to move to if you are old LOL. Ok, enough poor me. You guys have always come up with wonderful solutions for me.

HELP! Any suggestions on how I can get as much of my stuff in the smallest space possible without having to get rid of it and also be able to find what I need. Asking a lot I know LOL

Thanks for all your suggestions and help! Photos welcome showing me how you work your magic.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Is your bed high enough to put bins under? I know that getting down on your hands and knees to retrieve something isn't great but at least you would still have it. Or how about tall shelves you could put baskets in. I am sure others will chime in with good ideas. Good luck to you. I hope your hubby stays as well as can be.
Julia


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

for your yarn, vacum bags!, you just suck out as much air as possible, they realy work, i moved from a 4 bed room house plus lots of outside storage,to a 1 bedroom apt
house set on a half acre. ther is lots of stuff still in storge,but not my yarn.
i tried to say ,but comp cut me off
the other day i took a bag out of storage,with a complete bed room set, shams, comforter, curtians, and 5 pillows,ect. before i opened it ,it was about 3 ins thick


----------



## SherryZ (May 13, 2011)

TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.


I have seen those but never thought about them. So when you let the air back in does your yarn fluff back up?


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

If you are able to acquire a couple of pantries for storage and some of those see-through bags that the air can be extracted out of them, you can stack them and still see colours and types of yarns you have. For small quantities, use 5 litre rectangular containers as they stack easier and save space better than circular ones. Shoe boxes are handy, too. Use tall jars or cans for your needle collection or see-through boxes or well labelled containers that stack to save space. Other tools can be stored similarly. The idea is to be able to see at a glance what you have and also provide stimulation for new ideas. 
Parting with your stash of yarn, etc. won't be easy. Try to focus on what you think you will be making in the future and look forward to that. Maybe your son will allow you to store some things at his home or can you put storage in the garage if no space in the home. I feel for you wholeheartedly as I need to downsize my HUGE, HUGE stash as well.
Good Luck!


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

i'm about 2 hours south of you, sherryz


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Is your bed high enough to put bins under? I know that getting down on your hands and knees to retrieve something isn't great but at least you would still have it. Or how about tall shelves you could put baskets in. I am sure others will chime in with good ideas. Good luck to you. I hope your hubby stays as well as can be.
> Julia


That is a good suggestion too. Would love to keep things in the same area but don't think it's happening.

Making a list guys, thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Yes,your yarn does fluff up again. If not, sometimes a good shake can encourage the yarn to revive.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference

If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

SherryZ said:


> TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]


My son lives in Pleasanton, CA. They are expecting their first baby, my first Grand baby. The issue is trying to live close enough so I can see them often but far enough away to afford rent. I almost had a heart attack when I saw 600sq foot apartments for $1800 a month. Going to try very hard to get a house so at least I can use the garage for storage. We are leaving a 2500, 4 bedroom 2 1/2 bath, 3 car garage, full basement and attic home. Plus imagine having to get rid of most furniture. Cost too much to ship. Man oh man, why couldn't the kid live in a small cheap town giggle.

Going to look up Modesto and see where that is to Pleasanton. Would love to meet a fellow knitter too


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

fibrefay said:


> Yes,your yarn does fluff up again. If not, sometimes a good shake can encourage the yarn to revive.


Giggle, thanks


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> 
> If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


That is the a very smart idea. You guys are making me feel better already! Hugs


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bless your heart.... that is a high dollar location and not very user friendly for us older people..... 

A few thoughts,,,,, hide it in plain sight.... A chest used as a coffee table will hold a lot. A blanket chest at the end of the bed.... Good for sitting and putting on shoes too. There are leatherlike footstools that have storage as well. Baskets, covered or not .... I have a set of decorative boxes in the corner of the bedroom and they hold all my sock yarn and other things.... Don't forget under the bed. The bags that can have the air sucked out with a vacum will condense a lot of yarn..... There are Sterilite plastic covered boxes (some have wheels) that fit under the bed. A shoe bag on the inside of a closet door can hold yarn or organize needle rolls, etc.... 

Think about kitting up your projects in big Ziplock bags or totes..... These could be stored in your empty suitcases.... or maybe your son has some storage area available..... I have a couple of friends who are living in small places and they have rented the smallest size available at the storage facility and keep their holdiday ornaments, off-season clothes and totes of yarn stash there on inexpensive metal shelf units..... I fishing tackle box might hold a lot of your jewelry supplies.... Any empty kitchen cabinets? At one time, I kept my straight needles in a decorative metal French flower bucket.... any pretty vase on a shelf would look nice.... Get creative and take as much as you can.... These things are important to your mental health.... Make them a priority, even if it means eliminating some other things... Cull through clothes, etc. so that you can use your available storage space, closets, etc. for things that are importatnt to you and your lifestyle..... Remember that you will be knitting gifts, and the stash will get smaller as you use it.. You could also put up a decorative screen to hide some bins.... or consider a metal cabinet on the patio or balcony.... The wether/temp is such that you could store some things there without any damage.... Take what you can... use it and then go shopping.... There is always room for one project at a time.....

EDIT... Well, I see that several of these ideas were posted while I was typing..... Now that I see you will be replacing some of your furniture... do look at things taht have storage... end tables with doors,,,, Forget the DR... Eat at the breakfast table and go to son's for holiday dinners..... As you are looking for a place,,, do keep in mind the ease of getting around.... Walking is a real pain in that area... I don't care where you go, it is always UP HILL.... and parking can be a real issue.... Downsizing is fine, but maybe you can find a little more space if yo go farther out....


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

ksitter said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> ...


Like the old saying...
Where there is a will...
There is a way! :wink:


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I would suggest spacebags, you you can get a lot into the bags. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

yes


ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would suggest that if you have anything to go under the bed, such as the boxes on wheels that you tie something to them and that way you could just pull them out from under the bed without bending. I would tie the ties to the end on the bed so that you don't trip over them. 
I will have something of the same problem as my mother is getting to the stage where she may have to come and live with me. I have a small 2 bedroom house and we are both hoarders so the two of us will have get rid of things as we just don't need two of everything for the house.


----------



## KnitGeek (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I can very well relate to the downsizing space. Fourteen months ago I had a large 3 bedroom home. very spacious. Landlord sold the house & we had to find a house. well we in desparate moments ended up buying this house a very small 2 bedroom with no room. I was facing same thing as you. I ended up letting go of everything that had nothing to do with sewing, knitting crochet, YARN! oh my gosh I have a fetish for YARN! I made shelves to hang on walls to stack my yarn. My hope chest now stores all material , sewing, needles knitting books.Instead of the blankets that we wasnt usng. Gave almost all blankets to homeless people. Well bottom line of it all is I kept what I do everyday & gave up what wasnt important to me so I would be comfortable in my New Little living Space.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

fibrefay said:


> If you are able to acquire a couple of pantries for storage and some of those see-through bags that the air can be extracted out of them, you can stack them and still see colours and types of yarns you have. For small quantities, use 5 litre rectangular containers as they stack easier and save space better than circular ones. Shoe boxes are handy, too. Use tall jars or cans for your needle collection or see-through boxes or well labelled containers that stack to save space. Other tools can be stored similarly. The idea is to be able to see at a glance what you have and also provide stimulation for new ideas.
> Parting with your stash of yarn, etc. won't be easy. Try to focus on what you think you will be making in the future and look forward to that. Maybe your son will allow you to store some things at his home or can you put storage in the garage if no space in the home. I feel for you wholeheartedly as I need to downsize my HUGE, HUGE stash as well.
> Good Luck!


Thank you


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

KnitGeek said:


> Well I can very well relate to the downsizing space. Fourteen months ago I had a large 3 bedroom home. very spacious. Landlord sold the house & we had to find a house. well we in desparate moments ended up buying this house a very small 2 bedroom with no room. I was facing same thing as you. I ended up letting go of everything that had nothing to do with sewing, knitting crochet, YARN! oh my gosh I have a fetish for YARN! I made shelves to hang on walls to stack my yarn. My hope chest now stores all material , sewing, needles knitting books.Instead of the blankets that we wasnt usng. Gave almost all blankets to homeless people. Well bottom line of it all is I kept what I do everyday & gave up what wasnt important to me so I would be comfortable in my New Little living Space.


I am sorry to hear all you went through, but sounds like you landed on your feet. Thank you : )


----------



## tryalot (Apr 29, 2012)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


Yes it does, there is some recommendation that you let air in again for an hour or two every few months, but I never bothered


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

well, if my son lived at pleaston,and i want close but not to close i'd get a place in livermore its less than an hrs
drive and flat, farm country


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

ksitter said:


> SherryZ said:
> 
> 
> > TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]
> ...


I lived in Lodi, CA and worked in Manteca for a while. It wasn't too far from Pleasanton and the rents were much more affordable. The area is surrounded by vineyards and Cherry tree orchards. Quite lovely in spring and summer.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> Bless your heart.... that is a high dollar location and not very user friendly for us older people.....
> 
> A few thoughts,,,,, hide it in plain sight.... A chest used as a coffee table will hold a lot. A blanket chest at the end of the bed.... Good for sitting and putting on shoes too. There are leatherlike footstools that have storage as well. Baskets, covered or not .... I have a set of decorative boxes in the corner of the bedroom and they hold all my sock yarn and other things.... Don't forget under the bed. The bags that can have the air sucked out with a vacum will condense a lot of yarn..... There are Sterilite plastic covered boxes (some have wheels) that fit under the bed. A shoe bag on the inside of a closet door can hold yarn or organize needle rolls, etc....
> 
> ...


Dreamweaver you hit the nail on the head about these things being more than "stuff". I started knitting again when my Grandma and Aunt passed away. It's important to me. Your suggestions are wonderful and what wonderful suggestions about the furniture/storage.

We won't be living near San Fran, can't afford the parking on the street living in the van LOL. I had hoped to be close but think we will be living about an hour away to afford a place. I love, love, love all the suggestions and don't feel so sad. Maybe I was letting my sadness block the positive.

Thank you again, you ROCK!

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

TexCat said:


> ksitter said:
> 
> 
> > SherryZ said:
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion! I have only searched via computer and would depend on live people instead of google. LOL I hear the traffic is just as bad there as in Chicago so I guess if google maps say an hour with traffic it would be 2 LOL

Thanks again, I will check out the area you suggested


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

nan-ma said:


> well, if my son lived at pleaston,and i want close but not to close i'd get a place in livermore its less than an hrs
> drive and flat, farm country


Thanks nan-ma! I have checked out Livermore and so far the cheapest I have seen is $2000. Will keep looking but need something less. Sounds like a very pretty area so I can understand why it may be higher in rent.

Thank you again for the suggestion!!!


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in Sacramento. About 1.5 hours from Pleasanton. The rent here isn't too bad in some areas ... Nothing like the bay. Stockton may be even cheaper. You may also want to look into Tracy or Vacaville. Good luck!!


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Rent a storage unit and put your extras there.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I just bought a photo storage box from Michael's that has 18 individual boxes that fit together into an easy to carry case. It's perfect, there's a container for each size of needle, whether they're regular, dpn or circs. And it takes up very little space. Wait until they have 50% off craft storage again, it was $40 but I got it for $16


----------



## Wynnter Knits (Dec 15, 2012)

I went to the trift store and bought a picnic basket to hold my knitting needles and crochet needles. There is a basket that I put the pencil box with my notions inside. It was only $6. i like how. Everything is in one shout. Just a thought. I like to recycle as much as possible. I also by old pictures with lovely frames.I like their quirky one of a kind features.I also have a shelving unit that a friend gave more when she moved back to Edmonton. I bought clearance basket to color coordinate my yarns. I'm always looking for new ideas. Don't be afraid to thrift shop. I helped my friend pack and she helped me.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I had to downsize and relocate to the San Francisco East bay. I went from a 1600 square foot town house to a 1 bedroom apartment over a garage(no option to store anything in the garage). I don't have any magic answers but I have bought Christmas storage bins, for 70% off. I don't care if the lid is red or green. Actually, the bin for ornaments with the cardboard seperator is great for the ball skeins. 

But my main reason is to caution you keep as much as you can. I got rid of all my yarn and I regret it. I had some beautiful yarns for knitting Barbie clothes and I probably can't replace them. Even though I haven't knitted Barbie clothes in years, it makes me sad that I got rid of them. I suggest getting rid of the yarns you can easily replace but keep the "special yarn". You can always get rid of it later but you can't get it back. 

It's been 3 years and my stash is slowly rebuilding but I still regret getting rid of all my yarn. I should have been more selective.


----------



## Silver Threads (Aug 24, 2012)

Why not put the wool under your bed. The best way to do this is to have hubby or son make a base for your mattress and put struts on that so you can lift the mattress up easy without straining. Better than having drawers or boxes under the bed as they take up too much room.

And if you put them in "space bags" you would have a lot of room. Same goes for the bed in the spare room.

Like they have in caravans


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

What wonderful ideas have been given by all the KPers. 

I wish you well with your move Ksitter and hope your Husband's health improves. 

As someone posted earlier, where there is a will there is a way and you sound very determined.

Hugs and good luck 

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My son lives in San Francisco and is looking for a vacation home on the west side of the Sierras where they could weekend and I could spend time. They are looking at some lovely, small towns around Sacramento. I think Auburn is one. The weather is good, the scenery is lovely, it's a couple of hours from San Francisco, and it's much less expensive.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

whaqt a coincidence! My name is Kathy too and my husband and I have to move in with our daughter and son-in-law. I have the same problem. I ruthlessly went through my patterns and put them into 3 piles: will knit, might knit, and will never get to in a million years. The purchaased patterns in the never in a million years pile were given to Good Will. The downloaded ones got trashed. Man was that painful!!

As for my yarn, I have a cedar chest full, 2 plastic bins and 1 box. I will probably stuff the yarn from the cedar chest into space bags or another plastic bin. 

It is extremely painful to downsize. I have lived in this house for over 40 years and there are so many memories here that I can't couont them. Our change is medically and financially necessary but it still hurts to leave our life here behind to start a new one. Good luck to you..


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

they make these low flat plastic containers that slide under the bed. Very nice storage.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning I live in a small place as well and not much room I'd love a room just for my yarn. My dad brings it home for me by the bag full. I've stored alot of it in a used bookcase my uncle gave me so can just go by it and grab what I want to use its behind my recliner so its handy ..


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

kathy I am very limited where we live too" I use over the door shoe plastic bag holders for my yarn and most of my other things are kept in plastic containers. I also use a notebook with childrens pencil bags inserted for my needles that way all I have to do is turn a page to find the needle I want. they sell for a dollar at the dollar stores so it is a nice storage solution for a small price. under the bed storage is also a good idea. and if all else fails untill you have time to sort things out you might want to rent a storage shed for a month or two untill you figure out what you can keep and what you can't. good luck.


ksitter said:


> Due to my husband's health issues we are downsizing BIG TIME. I have a wonderful room in our home now with all my yarn, knitting and I also do bling. I won't be able to have a room like this where we have to move to and stressing over having to decide what to keep and what I may lose. We will be lucky to afford 2 bedrooms. We are going to move to northern CA/San Fran area as this is where our only son lives. Sigh, not a good place to move to if you are old LOL. Ok, enough poor me. You guys have always come up with wonderful solutions for me.
> 
> HELP! Any suggestions on how I can get as much of my stuff in the smallest space possible without having to get rid of it and also be able to find what I need. Asking a lot I know LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## pemstags (Aug 19, 2012)

I would buy some of those 'spacebags for now to store them, then you can sort out a different method when you know what space you have.......I only have a 2 bedroomed property now, and due to health reasons both bedrooms are used by myself and my hubby.....you can get so much in them and they take up little space.I have got a double size 15tog duvet in one and its not as thick as a normal bed pillow....


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

I have a great big double flat covered container that I store under our bed... It really holds a lot. Don't stress.. there are lots of places to store those treasures. Maybe not in the same room, so be willing to think out of the box. All the best, 

Daphne


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


Yes, they are great. You can often get them cheap at "dollar-type" stores.

pzoe


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> 
> If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


So clever, thanks.

pzoe


----------



## tricotmonique (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh yes, space bags are great mainly for storing bunches of similar yarns. It would cut the volume by 33%. 

Lily Chin, yes the designer, hided some of her stash in bags taped under chairs. Knitters I know in smilar situation, use a variety of methods. Keep close to you, the ones you love a lot or use the most. As suggested keep a detailed inventory. Friends with space in the basement could also help, even if it is far a bit...it would be free. Ravelry.com (see notebook) you could record your stash right there. Their program does a lot of the filling in. There is even a section for "location" perfect for you. Avoid donating yarns that youmay regret doing it.\intead take alternatives. Goodluck. Momique


----------



## 8 Furry Kids (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for bringing your problem to KP. I too have a disabled husband and will be trying to sell and find a smaller place in the spring. fortunately we are in a much cheaper living area then you are. I am making note of all the great ideas. Please post again after you are settled and let us know how you are doing and what solutions you came up with.


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an idea that I haven't tried yet. Ziplock and Hefty make XXL plastic zip bags with integral handles (you can squeeze out air in any bag by not over filling and gently rolling the bag towards the opening). I plan on getting my DH to put 3-4 hooks in a vertical row on the back wall of a clothes closet that has some space and hanging bags of yarn on the hooks. Reviews I've read indicate that the Ziplock brand is of very poor quality and don't re-zip well. The Hefty brand bags get rave reviews. Since closet space may be limited, these could be stored in an underbed bin. These bags often show up in dollar stores and are so much cheaper there.

Best Wishes.

pzoe


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I downsized years ago from a huge house to a 2 bedroom. Anything that can hold something isn't used to its purpose except for my stash....willow hampers, suitcases, etc. I use the canvas shoe racks on the back of a closet door and they hold quite a little yarn, those sq. canvas shelves you hang on the pole in the closet, blanket bags under the bed. This is only the part that I work out of everyday. The storage shed holds a bunch that's in blanket bags and have also used the ones that you suck the air out of. Good luck to you; it is a challenge to figure it out but you can do it.


----------



## kksunshine (Oct 29, 2011)

I once lived in a very small apartment. In order to have some storage I put a nice looking shelf about 15-18 inches from the ceiling(right above the door frame) all the way around the room in each bedroom and also the dining room. In the dining room it was decorative in, but in the other room I put nice looking bins with yarn in. Of course you need to have high ceilings and a step stool or someone a little taller to help get it down.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

The bed in the guest bedroom can be put on those blocks to make it higher and you can put your supply in vacuum bags or clear rolling bins that are made to go under beds.


----------



## KnittingSquare (Sep 9, 2012)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


They are great as soon as they open everything inside just goes back to normal...get what wool you want an vacuum them back flat

 :-D


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Due to my husband's health issues we are downsizing BIG TIME. I have a wonderful room in our home now with all my yarn, knitting and I also do bling. I won't be able to have a room like this where we have to move to and stressing over having to decide what to keep and what I may lose. We will be lucky to afford 2 bedrooms. We are going to move to northern CA/San Fran area as this is where our only son lives. Sigh, not a good place to move to if you are old LOL. Ok, enough poor me. You guys have always come up with wonderful solutions for me.
> 
> I have a leather ottoman that has a hinged-lid (they come in several sizes) - it's chocked full of yarn. I've saved the plastic bags that drapes, bedding, etc. come in - they are clear plastic and stack nicely. Also, my cousin went to Mexico and brought back a HUGE container (about the same size as a smaller garbage can - yep, it's full too. I think the space bags and storage furniture are your best bet that others have mentioned. My Mom used to buy new garbage cans, line them with a bag, filled it with items and put the top on - she had a small house and stored those in the basement. She always used bars of soap as mentioned in another thread for freshness. Check your Goodwill or other 2nd hand store for a dresser. I have an old one that sits behind my sofa and used as a sofa table but the drawers are for storage. Use the mirror elsewhere! Some will just take a cleaning or a clever paint job. Everyone thinks it's a pretty cool idea. Good luck, keep your stash and don't be disheartened.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Don't know if it's already been said, but have a real good look at your yarn before you move. Only take what you really love. The rest can be donated. If you have had it a long time, maybe you were never going to use it. It will be nice to start afresh with good storage and your favourite yarns.


----------



## borr (May 9, 2012)

You can also put them in clear bins they sell at Walmart for about $6.97 and then store them on the top shelf in the closet. You can stack them. If the bins are clear you can see what colors you have. Keep a small step ladder in the closet so you can use it to get stuff out. If you have a garage buy some cheap shelves and then store the yarn in clear bins. Even if you don't have shelves in the garage you can still get a lot of clear bins and store them where you can always see the colors.


----------



## andyjmcc (Feb 26, 2012)

the more you organize it the less space it takes if that helps/like the vacuum bag idea--sounds like the best one and consider it for linens and off season clothes and have more closet space too??


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

When I look towards the future and picture our next, smaller home, I always wonder how I am going to deal with the huge amount of kitchen stuff that I own. This includes the 'good' dishes, and the odd items that only get used once in a blue moon. Do you have a lot of kitchen toys also? If you are not going to host large family dinners anymore then think of all the yarn space you will gain by removing the set of china with all of its accompanying serving dishes! Will you be moving a china cabinet/hutch? Think of how much yarn could be stored in that! I do hope you can find a place to live that doesn't leave you rent/mortgage poor, and best of luck with your yarn.


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh! This is the answer to my problems! I was given a lovely wicker basket for Christmas filled with wine and gifts and couldn't bear to dispose of it but didn't know what to do with it. 
Now I have a mental image of all my knitting needles, cable needles, stitch holders, tapes etc all fitting beautifully in this lovely basket. It's found its vocation.Than you wynnterknits!
And ksitter, I feel so deeply for you - moving is a major stress, esp downsizing but there have been so many great suggestions here that I'm sure there must be some answers for you. Tackle it with a light heart and a positive mind and think of all the good that can come from this new chapter in your life. Let us know how you get on x


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

ksitter said:


> I won't be able to have a room like this where we have to move to and stressing over having to decide what to keep and what I may lose.
> Kathy


You can put stuff in bins under beds, use 'space bags' to store yarn or even use one closet for storage. For some time I used a dresser in the living room for storage. Try and keep furniture that has storage built in (cabinet style end tables and not just the style with legs and a top).

Once you move, then you will be able to find room for your stuff. Make your 2nd bedroom more useful to you and not for the occasional guest.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

If you are going to store in a basement, attic or building that insects/mice may have access to you may consider buckets. Those kind you can buy in Lowe's or Home Depot. They have lids that seal and you can stuff lots in them before sealing. I believe it was Judith McKenzie who suggested this for wool. She says it keeps very well. I know that I have several of those plastic totes and even tho they snap shut they are not airtight. You can even buy an 'opener' for those lids so they are not hard on your hands to open. Sounds silly but it would keep your wool fresh.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> My son lives in San Francisco and is looking for a vacation home on the west side of the Sierras where they could weekend and I could spend time. They are looking at some lovely, small towns around Sacramento. I think Auburn is one. The weather is good, the scenery is lovely, it's a couple of hours from San Francisco, and it's much less expensive.


I have a cousin who lives in a trailer park in Auburn. She says that it's very nice. Sometimes trailers have very good storage & I hear that some of the newer ones are quite roomy. Just an idea.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

There's a KPer who has a spinning wheel for her avatar. I can't remember her name. I do remember her saying that she had to be creative about downsizing & she gave some of her solutions.


----------



## 1953knitter (Mar 30, 2011)

The bags are a great idea. Once you are moved you might find a furniture consignment store and find a armoire that is in good repair but needs a little love. I have seen several on Pinterest that have been painted, the hardware changed etc and they are lovely and have lots of storage, if you are using the space bags. You could put baskets or clear glass containers on the top to use as storage for the "prettier" things. This is my plan for when we down size.


----------



## GypsyC1225 (Apr 13, 2011)

After 14 years of being a single person, I met a sweet, kind man, and to keep from losing some of our SS we decided to just live together. I moved to Florida to his home. With me came a truck load of stuff. It took us 4 years to finally get rid of enough stuff so that we did not have two of everything. We sold, garaged sold, gave away. Now after 16 years, there are box after box of things that we have never opened. We discussed this and decided to give it to the vet chapter, and the sell everything to help out with the vet hospital that we have here. Then came the decision...do we go through the boxes? We decided that 16 years we have needed, or wanted anything, so we loaded up the car, went over to the vet chapter, they helped us to unload the boxes, and even sent their truck over with a couple of people, and presto, the garage is empty. We still do not miss the stuff in the boxes, but sure love the space for my totes of yarn. I to use the vacumm bags. I have them stacked on shelves, it is so nice. My darling husband can get the car in the garage. After we did this, I had a car which I never used. We go everywhere together. So I called the organization that takes old cars, fixes them up and finds a family that has a desperate need of a car. So with the empty space in the garage, I have so much storage. By the way, we were married after the SS changed rules. At our age wo cares?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


Works great. I live in an RV full time and use space bags for everything because space is at a prime in an RV. I can fit 30 skeins of yarn in a small space bag and flatten it to about the thickness of a 200 page book and can stack 3 of the flattened space bags in the under bed storage.


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Nov 12, 2012)

I saw a program on the TV the other night and they were showing this woman who lived in a very small house. She used baskets hung from the ceiling for extra storage space and they were on a pulley so she could just lower them up and down as she needed the stuff in them (saves having to climb a ladder). I don't know how handy your son is but maybe he could manage to set up something like this for you. Good luck in your new abode! I just downsized from a home with a large lot to a townhouse and will probably downsize again once my kids are off on their own. I hate moving with a passion!


----------



## Normagw (Mar 4, 2012)

Try looking at 55 plus communities Sometimes they can be more affordable.


----------



## yarnbomb (Mar 1, 2012)

You've gotten lots of great ideas! I agree with Dreamweaver ... Hide it in plain sight. Straight needles look wonderful bunched in a pretty vase. Check out Pinterest site as they have some great ideas. One of my favorites is a vertical row of open baskets hung from pretty coat hooks on the wall ... Just stuff them with your favorite (or current project) yarns. If you have closet room, the vertical cloth shelving holds a fair amount of yarn. I also hang my DPNs and circulars in the closet. Good luck. I'm sure you will find lots of creative ways to store everything!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

If your bed is a low one, there are sturdy "feet" one can put under each leg -- called "bed-risers" here and vary some in height -- and this can give you a bit more under-bed room. Be sure to get ones that your bed-legs will fit into.


----------



## Janet Harris (Jan 9, 2013)

Having to move is not easy, leaving a lifetime of treasures behind is very sad (just went through it) BUT, when you deceide that you just can not take items think about senior citizens in your area, nursing homes, churches, senior centers all have programs that could use donations knowing that someone is useing them is a good feeling and space bags are wonderful, for cloths,bedding, towels anything material. Also if you are using a moving company fill the empty spaces instead of boxes.


----------



## Janet Harris (Jan 9, 2013)

Having to move is not easy, leaving a lifetime of treasures behind is very sad (just went through it) BUT, when you deceide that you just can not take items think about senior citizens in your area, nursing homes, churches, senior centers all have programs that could use donations knowing that someone is useing them is a good feeling and space bags are wonderful, for cloths,bedding, towels anything material. Also if you are using a moving company fill the empty spaces instead of boxes.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Good luck Kathy. This is one of my nightmares, wondering what I would do if I had to move. One storage thing I use are big zip up bags that comforters came in. It's astounding how much yarn can fit into one--at least 100 skeins. And they are see through and dust proof and easily slide under a bed.
Good luck. It will be worth it to be near your son.


----------



## SKRUGER (Feb 24, 2012)

Take care & don't fret! Things will work out! 
FYI, some under bed containers have wheels on the bottom. In addition, you could also make a knitted rope, wrap it around a box & leave the end near the edge of the bed for easy pulling access! 
Down sizing is always difficult, give things away now to people you know will enjoy them. This way the pleasure is two-fold: 1 you get to see your things enjoyed by others & 2 you make more room for yarn!
Keep your chin up! A sense of humor always helps!!!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ditto! Same situation; the need for organized space. Many posting have given me great ideas!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Good Morning my KP family,

I can't say how much I appreciate all the wonderful suggestions and great ideas. WOW, you guys always come through. You even helped with some suggestions on locations with the move. 

I think we may have the beginnings of a book LOL

Thank you again <3


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

Sacramento isn't too far from the Bay Area and I'm sure the rent is cheaper here.


----------



## cookiequeen (Jun 15, 2011)

At least there's a very nice yarn store in Pleasanton. I wouldn't give up on finding a place in the Pleasanton area. You may hit upon something that you can afford. Tracy might be an option, but if you want to be close to your son, Sacramento is too far. You might try Castro Valley, Hayward, or Fremont.


----------



## trinket (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the pillow sham idea!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> When I look towards the future and picture our next, smaller home, I always wonder how I am going to deal with the huge amount of kitchen stuff that I own. This includes the 'good' dishes, and the odd items that only get used once in a blue moon. Do you have a lot of kitchen toys also? If you are not going to host large family dinners anymore then think of all the yarn space you will gain by removing the set of china with all of its accompanying serving dishes! Will you be moving a china cabinet/hutch? Think of how much yarn could be stored in that! I do hope you can find a place to live that doesn't leave you rent/mortgage poor, and best of luck with your yarn.


You have hit on a good one. Due to the cost we will not be taking most if not all of our kitchen stuff. It will pain me to buy on the other side but the cost of taking a toaster and other items is not worth it. And I am from the generation we had wedding china. It broke my heart to find "no one" wants nor is there a market for my Wedgewood China from the 70's. It's or should I say was worth thousands and I was told I would be lucky to get $70.00. I also had the Nikko Christmastime china and had to sell most of it. My daily china is Lenox Butterfly Meadow and may end up selling it too.

I try to maintain my humor and joke do I really want china in Earthquake city? LOL

Thank you 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

I feel your pain. When my husband and I decided to downsize I felt like you. I had a hugh sewing/craft room and to lose it was awful. We moved from a five bedroom colonial house to an apt. I did have the luxury of three bedrooms but none could be used as a sewing room. What I did is took a small coat closet and put shelves from ceiling to floor in it for all my supplies, they were easily removed and holes filled when I downsized even more due to his passing and I was alone. If you have a closet that you may not use in your new place that could be an option.


----------



## NorCalGirl (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 14 years ago, my parents sold their house and almost everything in it to start full timing in their RV. My mom had a 1,500 sf basement that was all hers for her various crafting activities. She carefully chose a small, very small, amount of stuff to keep with her. She still does lots of crafts and when she needs more supplies, she finds a craft store or Walmart.

Good luck to you and your family. I live in Pleasant Hill, CA (about 20 minutes from Pleasanton) and am a knitter, weaver, and too many more to name!&#128522;. Would love to meet you after you get settled.

Lorri


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

vpatt said:


> If you are going to store in a basement, attic or building that insects/mice may have access to you may consider buckets. Those kind you can buy in Lowe's or Home Depot. They have lids that seal and you can stuff lots in them before sealing. I believe it was Judith McKenzie who suggested this for wool. She says it keeps very well. I know that I have several of those plastic totes and even tho they snap shut they are not airtight. You can even buy an 'opener' for those lids so they are not hard on your hands to open. Sounds silly but it would keep your wool fresh.


Now this is something I had not thought of but very true moving to CA. We lived in the Valencia, Canyon Country area 25 year ago and the bugs were bad. We had to have the property sprayed often to keep the roaches and black widows away.

I was planning on moving with all plastic bins from all the stuff I have given away and or sold. I thought using tape would seal them but now I am going to be concerned what may crawl in there. Especially if we end up with a garage and what may get in there. You guys are really giving me some great ideas and food for thought.

Take care and thank you again!

Kathy


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

chickkie said:


> Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> 
> If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


Excellent ideas and suggestions!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

I am going to do this. I have some shams that I haven't used because I didn't have the pillows. I do now, with all the yarn I have. Thanks for the idea.


chickkie said:


> Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> 
> If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

ksitter, I know what it's like to have a husband who is ill . . . mine was 52 in 1998 and diagnosed with Esophageal Cancer - he died the beginning of 2001.

Moved from that 2,500 sq ft house into a condo of 1,200 sq ft - and, am totally unorganized - yarn in bags in guestroom and in the master bedroom.

I did an Excel spreadsheet of all the yarn and have at least 18,000 ft of yarn!! But then buy more for projects I want to make *Now*. LOL

Do what you can ... even if it means donating or selling some of the older yarn. Your main focus should be: 1. yourself, 2. your husband.

I'm older and walking around San Francisco would kill me. But it sure is pretty going up and down those STEEP roads and streets. Especially fun is Lombard Street aka Crookest Street.

Good luck, friend. Don't sweat the small things . . .


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Someone mentioned checking Pinterest for ideas on knitting/crocheting storage ideas. I did a search and there are some wonderful photo ideas. I wanted to share since others commented they too are getting great ideas from this thread as well.

http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=knitting+storage+ideas

http://pinterest.com/tettidesign/yarn-storage/


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

When you say " smallest space possible" I thought of those plastices that are pressedd out, all air ones. HTat will reduce the size and are see thru?
bet, success,,
I need to move too, asst living type, but I react to all frags and chems so do not have good choices.
bestmto you and hubby.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> 
> If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


Great ideas, chickkie! Now I know what to use pillow shams for, and I used to think they were for pillows --- how silly!


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.


This is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

So far you have gotten alot of really good ideas. I'll chime in here with some of mine. Once I stopped working (not planned-had some surgery that went wrong) and got my strength back, I started sorting out my wardrobe and accessories. I was able to get rid to over 1/2 my clothes which left unused closet space. I put my needles in a hanging jewelry case, hung knitting tote bags on heavy wooden hangers, and put some patterns flat in a tote bag to hang up also. I found some wicker 'milk crate' size baskets at Bed and Bath and used them for yarn. The 'crates' stack or as I did they fit 2 side-by-side on the bottom shelf of a bookcase. Good luck. Moving is very stressful at best.


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

I suspect, if you are like me, that your life is encumbered with more stuff than the stuff you love. It is likely that I will have to downsize in the next few years and I am trying to simplify and organize. It's a HUGE job and I have great sympathy for you!!

You have lots of good ideas, here, of how to maximize your storage and shrink your stash. And it seems like you are well on your way to embracing your new life. I think that's the trick. My sister was married to a Marine and they made 13 moves in 22 years. She never had to "Spring house clean" as she moved every 1 or 2 years. She led her family into every move as an adventure. She worked hard to make every new place into "home" ASAP. Be of good cheer - and embrace your adventure because..........what other choice do you have??


----------



## defiantlady (Mar 6, 2012)

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/apa/3530192046.html


----------



## suzette770 (Apr 12, 2012)

Kathy, so sorry about your situation. A couple ideas came to mind. First, under bed storage. We once put our beds up on bed-raisers and got under-bed plastic storage boxes, heavy plastic bags, etc. Another idea is to get Space bags for your soft stuff (yarn); after the air is sucked out it's amazing how little it gets. Attic space, being sure to use critter proof boxes. Garage shelves. Downsize by donating all the stuff you are hanging on to but haven't done anything with in 5 yrs. You probably won't get around to it anyway and you will feel good that someone else is.
Lastly, try to stay calm and supportive. Things have a way of working themselves out. Storms blow over and most of what we worry and stress over doesn't happen. You have a huge supportive KP Family behind you and G-d is still running the show down here. You will get through this. Stay strong, smile, every morning find 5 things to be thankful for. Blessings on you.


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

"Embracing your new life. I think that's the trick." Says Leland Sandy. 

Right! Since all life is change, we are happier if we welcome what is coming!

Best wishes to all --


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

SherryZ said:


> TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]


I live in Stockton.
Sandie


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

ksitter said:


> You have hit on a good one. Due to the cost we will not be taking most if not all of our kitchen stuff. It will pain me to buy on the other side but the cost of taking a toaster and other items is not worth it. And I am from the generation we had wedding china. It broke my heart to find "no one" wants nor is there a market for my Wedgewood China from the 70's. It's or should I say was worth thousands and I was told I would be lucky to get $70.00. I also had the Nikko Christmastime china and had to sell most of it. My daily china is Lenox Butterfly Meadow and may end up selling it too.
> 
> I try to maintain my humor and joke do I really want china in Earthquake city? LOL
> 
> ...


Kathy,

I'm so sorry to hear that you need to pack up and move. That's never an easy job. There have been several really neat ideas about your stash. Personally, I keep mine in an empty suitcase in the closet. We don't travel as much these days, but it's not something I'm willing to get rid of yet. As for your wedding china, have you looked at Replacements Ltd? They're based in Greensboro NC and they buy and sell china. I sold my incomplete Royal Doulton china from the 70s that my aunt bequeathed to me when my husband bought me a complete set of Royal Doulton for our second wedding anniversary. They gave me a good price for it, and I've been back to them a couple of times to replace the sugar bowl I keep breaking. Their website is www.replacements.com. The customer service reps are wonderful and it's a truly pleasant experience to buy and sell to them.

I know that you're not looking forward to buying new stuff when you get to CA, but believe me, it can be worth it. We spent 3 years in Japan and moved much of our stuff over and back with us (including 2 cats, but that's another story). Despite very careful packing, things still got broken or just slightly damaged (they were still usable, but...) I would go through all of your stuff -- everything, clothes, books, knitting stash, dishes, videos, everything -- and try to remember when you last used it, wore it, watched it. If it has been more than a year, sell it, donate it or get rid of it in another manner. If it has been 6 months, put it in the "maybe pile". If it's something you use every day, put it in the "yes pile". Then consider the age of the items in each pile. If they're old enough that you're going to have to replace them soon, then sell/donate them and buy new when you get to CA.

Anyway, those are just my thoughts. Hope it works out for you.

Morag


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

purplelady said:


> When you say " smallest space possible" I thought of those plastices that are pressedd out, all air ones. HTat will reduce the size and are see thru?
> bet, success,,
> I need to move too, asst living type, but I react to all frags and chems so do not have good choices.
> bestmto you and hubby.


Best to you too  Getting old "sucks"! I thought I was ready for it but when my husband had a stroke and had to quit work years earlier than we thought all bets were off. We love a challenge don't we? LOL

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

MPolaski said:


> ksitter said:
> 
> 
> > You have hit on a good one. Due to the cost we will not be taking most if not all of our kitchen stuff. It will pain me to buy on the other side but the cost of taking a toaster and other items is not worth it. And I am from the generation we had wedding china. It broke my heart to find "no one" wants nor is there a market for my Wedgewood China from the 70's. It's or should I say was worth thousands and I was told I would be lucky to get $70.00. I also had the Nikko Christmastime china and had to sell most of it. My daily china is Lenox Butterfly Meadow and may end up selling it too.
> ...


Hello Morag,

Wow you do know about down sizing and having to get rid of stuff. Kudos to you and making it all work. I live in IL and did contact Replacements. The offered me I would say a total of $500 dollars for my china items. Most of the items they did not have. The issue was when I went to get a quote for shipping it, it cost more than what I would get paid for. I wish I lived in NC, I could drive the items there. I am going to check again when we have a target move date and see if perhaps they will offer more. Now if they paid postage I would be jumping for job 

Thank you again!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

fhxnut said:


> SherryZ said:
> 
> 
> > TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]
> ...


Ok I am thinking we can form a Northern CA sister knitting club once I get moved there. That would be a blast


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I used to have a fairly large room dedicated to my various pleasures...fabric, yarn, raw fiber, crochet thread, patterns, you name it. It even doubled as a guest room when necessary. Then I had to give up the room when our grandson came to live with us. I now have an 8X10 ft room I use as an office but have to move my fiber stuff in there as well. I purchased 4-9cube storage units (available at Lowe's for less than $50 each). I now have on the 6' wall 36 cubes with fabric baskets for stuff. The skeins have been wound into cakes. It's amazing how many cakes will fit in a cube. While I'm still in the process of organizing it all, there is plenty of room for the fiber portion. Not sure what to do with the closet full of fabric yet...I'll save that for another day. Good luck with your move. Prayers for your husband.


----------



## TexCat (Sep 23, 2012)

I am not trying to be disparaging about California, I lived there 20 years and loved every minute of it. The sad truth is, however, you MUST be careful about where you choose to live. For instance, rent and housing may be affordable it Stockton, CA, but it has one of the highest crime rates in the country let alone the state.

Going with suggestions from individuals who actually live in a city is a great idea.

You still need to be careful. I once lived in Rancho Cordova, a suburb of Sacramento, on a beautiful street down by the American River. I had the cheapest house on the block, of course, but the house two doors down from mine sold for $430,000 in 1982, before the huge jump in housing prices. 

Sounds great, but not ten blocks away there were apartment complexes that were raided regularly as crack houses and meth labs. Since we drove into our area by a different route, we knew nothing about it. We trusted our realtor and that turned out to be a poor choice. 

Don't get me wrong, we never had any trouble with anyone. The point is you must be aware of ALL aspects of the areas you're looking at.

Good Luck. 

By the way, Roseville, CA is a great place to live. It's another suburb of Sacramento and has roses blooming there every day of the year.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


Yes it does. I rely on those for all my yarn and even a few finished projects that I need to store before gifting. There are also some furniture pieces that open up and have storage inside. Just a thought


----------



## excalibur0136 (Sep 19, 2012)

I live very close to Pleasanton in Livermore, i suggest you check out homes in Tracy or Mountain house. The prices are WAY better!!! Itsr only a 15/20 drive from Pleasanton! Livermore isn't bad either, and right next door to Pleasanton! Good luck, and yes, the vacuum bags are pretty awesome........you can get them at Costco!


----------



## kdb (Aug 29, 2012)

Laundry baskets to hold yarn, and also bins and small plastic containers to hold needles.


----------



## fhxnut (Apr 15, 2011)

ksitter said:


> fhxnut said:
> 
> 
> > SherryZ said:
> ...


That sounds like fun!


----------



## calmlake (May 16, 2011)

Kathy,

The clutterfree door has opened. Take ONLY what you really love in every subject. Quietly donate 'with love' the rest. Downsized 3 times before DH finally got the idea. Computer desk is the Dave table from Ikea, smallest I could find and perfect. The wound cakes of yarn are stacked light to dark beautifully in my used curio cabinet, grab and go. Smiling and finally free from clutter, now do it.


----------



## MPolaski (Mar 14, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Hello Morag,
> 
> Wow you do know about down sizing and having to get rid of stuff. Kudos to you and making it all work. I live in IL and did contact Replacements. The offered me I would say a total of $500 dollars for my china items. Most of the items they did not have. The issue was when I went to get a quote for shipping it, it cost more than what I would get paid for. I wish I lived in NC, I could drive the items there. I am going to check again when we have a target move date and see if perhaps they will offer more. Now if they paid postage I would be jumping for job
> 
> Thank you again!


We were a military family for several years before my husband retired from active duty.  One of the worst moves I ever made was actually 2 doors down. We did that one ourselves and it took absolutely forever!! Even though we had the luxury of having movers with the military, it's still an absolute pain in the butt. Sorry to hear about the shipping to Replacements. It would be nice if they paid for it. Even though I'm about 3 horus away from Greensboro, I shipped my stuff to them. Too bad NC isn't on your way from IL to CA -- you could just drive down and drop it off on the way.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

defiantlady said:


> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/apa/3530192046.html


What a sweetheart for looking and finding the link. You guys are so wonderful


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

ksitter said:


> SherryZ said:
> 
> 
> > TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]
> ...


In my opinion I would not try to get too close to them.You will only get on their nerves and you will never be able to do anything right. For the sake of relationship you might want to try to go a little further out where perhaps the cost of housing is less yet close enough for a day trip. By all means you should try to accommodate you and your spouse first. Go where you can afford a comfortable place. Distance makes the heart grow fonder.


----------



## hutchep1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I took 1/2 of my closet and built shelves to store my knitting, sewing and Jewelry making stuff. Also if you have a bed on legs the under the bed boxes work really well. They have some that are on wheels and they open from either side. Do a google search for apartment living and they have some great ideas for living in small spaces. I hope this helps some.


----------



## florrie (Nov 30, 2012)

I do so feel for you we are just beginni g to think about downsizing too.... :-(


----------



## florrie (Nov 30, 2012)

BUT if you have outside space, one of those big green bins with dessicator crystals carefully positioned work a treat!be careful with the crystals though, as they absorb any moisture they produce water so a large recepticle is needed.This works in our holiday cottage which has no heating inthe winter when we aren't there for bedding, and its perfectly fresh when we arrive.Plastic bags made condensation inside and there was a lotof mold....


----------



## DarFromRedondo (Jul 31, 2012)

I just have to add my two cents to the excellent organizing comments. You are moving to one of the most beautiful parts of Calif. After getting over the shock of being transplanted you can explore the beautiful parts of San Francisco and you are close enough to "the city" to enjoy its beauty but far enough away to enjoy the country life. Those rolling hills in Pleasanton are beautiful when they are enveloped with the wild flowers and poppies. It will be ok especially when you are able to be around your new grandchild.....it will be ok!!! I grew up in the SF Bay Area and try to visit whenever possible.


----------



## dkalmon (Sep 29, 2011)

Kathy,

I live in Oakland (22 miles NE from Pleasanton) and have monthly knitting get-togethers at my house. I have met many folks from KP and would love to meet you too!

May I add your email address to my list? My email address is [email protected]

I agree with the storage ideas that folks have suggested. I'm sorry you have to move, but I'm happy to have another knitter in the area.

Debra Kalmon
510-531-4164

PS-Please send me a private email to my aol address so that I can add you to my knitting list. Thanks!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

When I was looking for a place to move I knew the area and knew our price range then I went to realtor.com and put in the zip codes of the areas and looked for homes. the strange thing I found was in some of the areas the homes-stick built- were much more reasonable than the actual rent was for the area.. Also you say your old.. that could be most any age but if you qualify for senior living then most areas have senior housing. I'm not sure if that is 55 and up or if it starts a bit older.. but its something to look into.. try the surrounding areas.. I know there use to be some farmland out in that area.. my brother just moved to Morgan Hill and I'm not sure what it has grown to but he has to commute for a hour to get to work.. I think he works in San Jose.. that area is huge.. I grew up in that area and I am thinking you will love the climate and the fact that anything you want is at your fingertips.. plus you say your husbands health is why you have to move.. the medical facility's there are great also.. everything seems to be with in a few hours.

I just checked the map.. I know its been awhile but I would guess if you looked more towards Tracy than San Jose you will find better rent/housing prices... best of luck...


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

florrie said:


> BUT if you have outside space, one of those big green bins with dessicator crystals carefully positioned work a treat!be careful with the crystals though, as they absorb any moisture they produce water so a large recepticle is needed.This works in our holiday cottage which has no heating inthe winter when we aren't there for bedding, and its perfectly fresh when we arrive.Plastic bags made condensation inside and there was a lotof mold....


There is desiccant (sp?) that you can buy to put in gun safes. It's blue in a metal container; when it turns pink, you put it in the oven, and reuse it over and over. Thought it might be worth looking into


----------



## tysgramum (Jan 29, 2011)

Feel your pain my friend. Because of a relocation after our youngest of 6 moved out, I'm in a home 1/4 the size that I was used to. Space bags under bed and labeled is my savior! Off season clothing, yarn and fabric. I even put risers under my bed for extra space. I now put the yarn in the space bag, put bag in under bed wheeled container then suck the air out.Can fit amazing amounts of yarn in a smal space. WIth it under the bed there's no lifting heavy containers.


----------



## Jar2Jam (Dec 6, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.


Space Bags are great and I would mention one more idea when using them - place a "dryer sheet" inside before compressing - keeps items stored from having a slight odor when reopening bag.


----------



## Elliemay (Oct 29, 2011)

Actually I need to do this because I am both a knitter and a quilter and my 13X17 room is so packed I keep saying if I died my daughter would have me resurrected so she could kill me for the mess I left her.
The vacuum bags are great! I use them for my excess linens and off season clothes. Yes they come back to normal. If you can't afford the real thing, you can vacuum the air out of regular garbage bags. Not quite as efficient, but workable. You have to grab and hold the plastic below the vacuum hose until you can seal it tightly. 

I think the first thing I would do is sort my stuff.
Tools: get rid of the duplicates or ones that don't really work. Only keep the stuff you really love.. but keep the duplicates like the circular needles that you might use for knitting two at a time stuff. 
Supplies: First I would keep the stuff I would not be able to replace or afford again. Second I would sort out stuff I realistically think I won't use. 

I hope you come to love N. California.. I was born here and love it.. live about 85 miles north of SF in wine county. South of here in Sebastopol they have a store named Legacy that takes all forms of crafting supplies and sells them to support Hospice. A great place to give and get stuff. When I cleaned out my mother in laws craft room I found that one of the local schools had someone giving knitting classes at a local grade school. It was a pleasure to give to them! Keeping the art alive!
Best of luck. prayers for your hubby.


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Kathy, I have the same problem. One room with gobs of yarn. How to store it where it is visible (off the floor, out of tubs, etc.). I can open one of the tubs and find forgotten yarn. Guess I need a professional organizer 'cause I sure am not one.


----------



## florrie (Nov 30, 2012)

Uk spelling


----------



## florrie (Nov 30, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> florrie said:
> 
> 
> > BUT if you have outside space, one of those big green bins with dessicator crystals carefully positioned work a treat!be careful with the crystals though, as they absorb any moisture they produce water so a large recepticle is needed.This works in our holiday cottage which has no heating inthe winter when we aren't there for bedding, and its perfectly fresh when we arrive.Plastic bags made condensation inside and there was a lotof mold....
> ...


Its a verb not an adjective in uk english


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's one thing I do: I use two plastic containers you can see through about 3' long and maybe 8 to 10" tall? I've got them under my bed (2 of them) and there is room for at least one more there. Have also seen posted on here to use those hanging shoe bags for the back of doors to hold yarn.


----------



## arwenian (Aug 15, 2011)

ksitter said:


> SherryZ said:
> 
> 
> > TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]
> ...


San Francisco is so expensive if you have to be in the city. I don't know where Pleasanton is, but I hope you find what you need. You will be surprised what you can fit into a vacuum bag. Good luck to you!


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Ksitter, Check out Livermore, just a little east of Pleasanton, but you should be able to find something suitable to your price in either, just TAKE YOUR TIME as best you can. Don't jump into anything. It is sooo wonderful to be close to your grandkids, it is so wonderful to be part of their lives-and they need you as well.
You will adjust and have new adventures! and you can knit or crochet for them!!!check IKEA for storage ideas, I was just there and got 2 "hampers" to store my stash and they look nice and hold A LOT! they come in white and black and some other colors I think, they were only 8.99 each. They can be placed inside a closet side by side.
Wicked Mama


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't know what your driving situation is or how much you can drive, but Tracy is just over the hill from Pleasanton/Livermore and a little less expensive. There is also Oakley which is less expensive. 

So sorry you have to go thru this, but know all will turn out okay in the end. I may be there sooner rather than later also, but that's okay if necessary.

Take care and God Bless


----------



## weberwhite (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, space bags are the way to go. We are also faced with the issue of downsizing, so I understand and am sorry for your pain. The move may be better than you think and good luck!


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

Two good ideas I have mine in space bags in the garage. Just pull out when want something and reseal and vacuum. Could be stored under bed or use bins. Have mine in Garage


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Good ideas, all. May I offer another one? Ikea offers many storage solutions for small places. If you live near one (and there are several in California), you might enjoy visiting a showroom to see how they maximize small living spaces. You can check them out online at http://www.ikea.com/us/en/. They also offer ideas at http://www.theshare-space.com/. And there is a separate group of ikea fans who offer ideas at http://www.ikeahackers.net/. They are reasonably priced too if you don't have to have items shipped and can put things together yourself. Maybe your son could help.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

ksitter said:


> SherryZ said:
> 
> 
> > TO KSITTER Will you be anywhere near Modesto CA? I would love to meet a fellow knitter [aka Sherry 2 Sticks]
> ...


Yeah, Modesto is much less expensive than Pleasanton...anywhere in the valley is going to be less expensive than the Bay Area. Modesto is still "driving distance" to Pleasanton. I'm in the South Bay...still expensive. DH is always talking about finding a less expensive place in which to retire (soon, I hope!!), but the valley is so hot...don't know if I or the "Little Silver Puppy" (not so little, but that's what I call her!) can tolerate the valley summer (spring and autumn).

Good luck with your move. I agree that "space bags" are a good option, or the stuffing yarn in pillowcases...I may have to try that!


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

how about a wide shelf put around the room down from the ceiling about a foot and then have a yarn stash that you can see, in plastic, bins for needles etc and purchase a grabber to access them ( the pincher type pick them up long handled item)...


----------



## bellabee (Nov 27, 2012)

So pleased to see your post, I have a simiilar problem, my husband and I live in a very small bungalow, it has absolutly no storage space!!!! Am reading all your replies and will try and put some into action, thanks guys. I agree, knitting takes top priorty as your mental health is above all. My knitting has been my saviour in the last pain filled years, so do try to take it all with you. Good luck, Ann


----------



## slep119438 (Apr 23, 2011)

I really know how you feel except I am living in one room in my daughter's house in Brentwood, not too far from San Francisco. I am widowed so cannot afford anything on my own here in the bay area. I have two bookcases that I filled with boxes and square baskets to hold my stuff. You could use something like that along with the space bags. I used space bags for some of my yarns until I use up the ones in the book cases.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

When I was in a craft fair once, I was given some very good advice. Look [email protected] Instead of pictures on the walls put a cabinet with doors on the wall! You can store yarn in it. Or leave the fronts open and put in spacers (Sort that yarn stores use)then use your yarn to add color and interest to the room. That is what I did in my studio when I lived there. I had only one bedroom and I used a system like this as my headboard! What more could a knitter want for a headboard? If you have a hall put the cabinet on that wall from beginning to end with sliding doors. But look up for storage space.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> My son lives in San Francisco and is looking for a vacation home on the west side of the Sierras where they could weekend and I could spend time. They are looking at some lovely, small towns around Sacramento. I think Auburn is one. The weather is good, the scenery is lovely, it's a couple of hours from San Francisco, and it's much less expensive.


Thank you I will check it out  I am hoping to be close enough so that I can pop over for a quick dinner and or baby sit when the baby comes.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## selyasa (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Chickie,
I love the pillow sham idea. I would need to add the location of that stash to an inventory form, which I have yet to create. 
;-p



ksitter said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> ...


 :-D :-D :wink:


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

cydneyjo said:


> My son lives in San Francisco and is looking for a vacation home on the west side of the Sierras where they could weekend and I could spend time. They are looking at some lovely, small towns around Sacramento. I think Auburn is one. The weather is good, the scenery is lovely, it's a couple of hours from San Francisco, and it's much less expensive.


PS.... sounds like a nice place for you to stay


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

kknott4957 said:


> whaqt a coincidence! My name is Kathy too and my husband and I have to move in with our daughter and son-in-law. I have the same problem. I ruthlessly went through my patterns and put them into 3 piles: will knit, might knit, and will never get to in a million years. The purchaased patterns in the never in a million years pile were given to Good Will. The downloaded ones got trashed. Man was that painful!!
> 
> As for my yarn, I have a cedar chest full, 2 plastic bins and 1 box. I will probably stuff the yarn from the cedar chest into space bags or another plastic bin.
> 
> It is extremely painful to downsize. I have lived in this house for over 40 years and there are so many memories here that I can't couont them. Our change is medically and financially necessary but it still hurts to leave our life here behind to start a new one. Good luck to you..


I am so sorry for all you are going through. I wish you had time to scan the patterns and keep them on a storage site. That way you will never lose them.

It's like you have to purge your entire life. I am going through stuff that I have had for over 30 years. What I have to keep telling myself is how many times did I use the stuff? The hardest is my antiques I got from my Grandmother. Old 20's radio and singer sewing machine.

Ok, ok we can do it, we can do it. Good luck to you!

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I had the same dilemna. I live in a small two-bedroom apartment. My end tables are bins in which I store yarn, I have baskets with yarn in them - stack them and make them part of your furniture. In my closet under the "short" stuff on hangers I have those plastic storage bins. One drawer of my dresser is needles and sewing stuff. The bottom cabinet of my bookcase also stores yarn. Get inventive. Use drawers in your coffee table. Buy furiture that does double duty as storage. Get an apartment with a separate storage unit if possible. Build shelving over your washer and dryer if you have a laundry room. I sent stuff I knew i would never use to the Salvation Army Thrift Store.


----------



## seafox (Apr 6, 2011)

I have my circulars in ziplock bags in a big bowl, but that is bulky and sloppy looking. Not so decorative as straight needles in vases. 
For years I had them stuck through a piece of knitting hanging on a floor lamp in the room where I had crafts, and I'm thinking that I may do that again. 

Down the line make a dedicated thing to hang up, but in the mean time. I'm cutting the arms off an old sweater and putting it on a clothes hanger, and hanging it on the back of the closet door. 

When I stick the needle through I push it through the number of loops in the knitting that equals it's size number. Eight loops on the cable, equal a #8. (I had a spare needle guage attached to the holder)

BTW I do this on my knitting to mark rows when I have to count and don't have a counter. Use a longer cable and stick some loops on it and then pull the tip up and knit with it. It marks your working side as well as the row you are knitting. 

Good luck. Lots of good ideas here. The space bags should help a lot.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with Space Bags! I just purchased a lot of several of them to compress my own stash! I had some help 2 days ago with putting all of my yarn into plastic containers, and I was absolutely astounded at how much yarn I actually have and how many sets of needles, etc. I am still overwhelmed at the amount. I haven't even gotten to my closet or to the drawers in my file cabinets or craft drawers yet. I am not sure that I want to do that either.

Anyway, I bought some Space Bags to compress it all into neat flat storage so that I can keep it all odor free, pet hair free, etc. I have pets, and I know that their hair can get into the yarn, but the Space Bags will keep it all clean and ready to use. They can be reused over and over as well, so I think it is a good investment in my chosen craft.

You can go here to see about getting your own set of Space Bags. They are not that expensive alone, but I will tell you that the shipping/handling is outrageously high. I paid it because of the buy 1 get 2 sets free offer, but when I saw the shipping for them I almost cancelled the order.

https://www.spacebag.com/22/index.dtm?mid=678785


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

This is a long exchange but I have read every word. The many good ideas here will be sure to help Kathy. Storing yarn in unused suitcases is an excellent idea in addition to all the other good ideas and those on Pinterest. I have a couple of other thoughts as well: Do not buy any more yarn, Kathy, till your stash is small enough to be manageable. Of course use as many ideas we KPers have given as you can. Meanwhile, while you are knitting away and reducing the stash, perhaps a friend would have some space to lend so that you can keep what you know you will use. There may be a closet at your church with some empty space that you could use temporarily. A storage idea I saw used for toys could be used for yarn. It was a net hammock strung across a corner of the children's room, fairly high up. It would hold dozens of skeins and when the yarn was used up, the hammock could be removed. As to keeping yarn fresh and free of insects, just last night an expert knitter said that she puts a bar of Fels-Naptha soap in with her yarn. The smell would be better than the smell of mothballs. Downsizing is painful but the lighter feeling that comes at the end is a very good feeling indeed, and also the knowledge that one has exercised one's ingenuity to work out a good, new arrangement.


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

chickkie said:


> Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> 
> If you have a ball winder, make your balls of yarn into cakes on the winder. That takes far less room.


Fantastic idea.


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh Ksitter , I feel for you, 
How about using those space bag or smaller bags and hanging them in the empty spaces behind your clothes in your closet, You could put up some hookes to hang them on. I hope that may help.
Good luck with your move.


----------



## momskii (Oct 25, 2012)

I was going to say space bags. that's what I use for all my yarn that I'm not working on at the moment. I usually have more than one project at a time.


----------



## Kerfree (Jan 9, 2013)

We live in Redding, and had to move from a small 3 bed/2 bath house with a 2 car garage, to a 2 bed/1 bath house with no garage, so I totally understand! Fortunately, housing in Redding is alot cheaper than the Bay area, but I agree with the other reply-ers, *any* place you can find room for needlework is worth it! My guest room closet is no longer available for guests; it's where the knitting projects live!


----------



## spyrogyra2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Kathy,
I live in Lafayette, near Walnut Creek, just 30 north of Pleasanton. If you find a place in Dublin, that is not too expensive to rent, we could meet maybe once or twice a month after you are settled in and knit together for some hours with coffee and lots of show and tell.

I took a picture of my "storage" of UFOs. (unfinished objects)
It is a shoe storage thingy that hangs over the back of a door. Works great for me and is always in my face reminding me to finish something.

Inge from Lafayette, CA

Hope to hear from you. My email is:
[email protected]


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


I use the bags and the yarn does fluff back up.


----------



## bellabee (Nov 27, 2012)

That is a brilliant idea, I am on a mission to get a headboard and that is exactly what I am going to do!


----------



## upperslaughter (Jan 22, 2012)

Since your son lives in Pleasanton, try looking in Livermore, Tracy, Lathrop, or Dublin. It depends on your driving ability and how far you and your son are willing to drive. Freeway access around Pleasanton is good but traffic is REALLY bad during commute hours. Also, there are excellent doctors and hospitals nearby. It may be worthwhile to get a real estate agent who works with rentals. They can use their computer listings to find the most affordable places for you. Try to get as close to your son as possible. I had to drive 2 hrs. To my parents home. Having to drop everything & drive 2 hrs. to deal with problems became overwhelming very quickly. Best of luck with your move and with downsizing. And I hope your husband gets better soon!


----------



## colonialcat (Dec 22, 2011)

lIKE the space bags and compress things. I use totes they stack and go under beds there are even ones that are shorter for under lower beds . hard to move and not have the space one has now be creative think out of the box get son to think and help with ideas also. .


----------



## jppl46 (Oct 23, 2012)

I do that to my husband every once in a while lol (sorry couldn't resist )
We moved from a 5 bedroom house to a two bedroom house, I thought that would be my craft room but my grandaughter made claim to it & everything is in bins...I really like the idea of the bags, thanks girls !!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

upperslaughter said:


> Since your son lives in Pleasanton, try looking in Livermore, Tracy, Lathrop, or Dublin. It depends on your driving ability and how far you and your son are willing to drive. Freeway access around Pleasanton is good but traffic is REALLY bad during commute hours. Also, there are excellent doctors and hospitals nearby. It may be worthwhile to get a real estate agent who works with rentals. They can use their computer listings to find the most affordable places for you. Try to get as close to your son as possible. I had to drive 2 hrs. To my parents home. Having to drop everything & drive 2 hrs. to deal with problems became overwhelming very quickly. Best of luck with your move and with downsizing. And I hope your husband gets better soon!


Exactly my ideas when I started reading your sad lament. 2 of our daughters lived near each other in the Pleasant Hill / Martinez area, but now one sold her home and is moving to Livermore to be close to her work. The rents are astounding. Going East is probably your best bet. Getting to doctors and such is not bad if you avoid the high commute times. My nurses and I see patients in the Tracy, Lathrop, Manteca, Modesto areas. We live in the foothills in San Andreas. Not as handy for getting around, but Sonora has some great Medical facilities.


----------



## ladybuys (Jan 14, 2011)

Thank you all for sharing your stash ideas. Moving is hard and downsizing is harder. Condensing is a great way to save space and I really like Chickkie's idea of stuffing your throw pillows with yarn. Who would have thought???
Love it!! Good luck on your move and do keep us posted......someone is always here to lend an ear or even give advice. Take Care


----------



## jleighton (Jan 23, 2011)

we are also moving to be closer to our children and grand babies! i TOTALLY understand. i do feel good knowing i can donate some of my supplies to non profits! BUT it downsizing and moving is a big change and painful!


----------



## ForgetfulFi (Sep 29, 2012)

ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


Hi ksitter, space bags are the best option. I have stacks of them with my stash in. when you let the air back in they fluff right up to full size again. Also drawers under the bed are great storage areas for space bagged stash as it won't get dusty. This works. I had to downsize from a 4 bedroom house into a 1 bedroom flat.
Fiona


----------



## bboyc (Feb 6, 2011)

I use space bags with yarn and incomplete projects in ziplock bags (can get up to 2 gallon bags), make an inventory for each bag, label it, and keep it so I have my own store of yarn. Then I take the shrunk (?) bags and put the up on shelves in a closet, and have my own "store" to shop in when I find a pattern I like or feel an urge to do something new. The only problem that I had was that my husband was then aware of how much yarn I had and freaked out. I told him to look at all the wood he has in his shop!
Barb
P.S. I put bay leaves in the bags to keep the moths away as I am allergic to moth balls.


----------



## VCenter (Oct 1, 2012)

Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Haven't read all the pages, but thought of raising your bed up higher (using cinder blocks or special "lifters" made for that purpose) so that you can get more stuff  under the bed. Also makes getting in & out of bed easier! Good luck with the move and getting settled again....


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

There are chest with lids that would work as end tables also. Keep furniture just far enough from a wall to put some of the vacum bags of yarn behind where it will be hidden.


Dreamweaver said:


> Bless your heart.... that is a high dollar location and not very user friendly for us older people.....
> 
> A few thoughts,,,,, hide it in plain sight.... A chest used as a coffee table will hold a lot. A blanket chest at the end of the bed.... Good for sitting and putting on shoes too. There are leatherlike footstools that have storage as well. Baskets, covered or not .... I have a set of decorative boxes in the corner of the bedroom and they hold all my sock yarn and other things.... Don't forget under the bed. The bags that can have the air sucked out with a vacum will condense a lot of yarn..... There are Sterilite plastic covered boxes (some have wheels) that fit under the bed. A shoe bag on the inside of a closet door can hold yarn or organize needle rolls, etc....
> 
> ...


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi, I haven't read all the posts, but this is what I do.
I have some little wicker type three draw cabinets in which I store some of my stash and I have a standing mirror in my bedroom with small posts on either side. I have quite a few tote bags that are canvas and I have yarn in all of them and just hang them on the mirror posts. No one comes in my bedroom so no one sees the mess. LOL...Those canvas bags hold a lot of yarn.


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.


That is exactly what I did. I needed to get it all in one area, but no closets anywhere in my house. My daughter discovered a hole in one. She put duct tape on both sides of the hole, then compressed it again. Worked like a charm.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

If you have one of those tupperware type spaghetti holders you may be able to fit a lot of your needles in there (minus the spaghetti of course). For circulars - zip lock bags that can be fit into the underbed containers others have suggested (but maybe not the ones that compress - might punch a hole in those). 

I have one of those foot stools that have storage and can cram a lot in there. Also use boxes from my office that contained reams of paper. very sturdy and has a top so yarn stays clean and those can be labeled and stacked in a closet or used for a bedroom side table with a pretty table cloth on top to hide.


----------



## Greatstuff (Jan 15, 2012)

Here is aonther thought , If you are selling your large beds you could look into captains or mate beds with lot of storage under them or those window seats are great as well. I just keep thing of you and hope you don't have to part with to much of your knitting stuff.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I have a couple tall plastic storage cabinets that are able to stay outside. They are under a covered area. I got them from Home Depot, I think one was just over $100, and I also got bins that would fit inside to make sure things stayed clean and dry, which they certainly do. They have byfold doors on them which have a little hole for a padlock if you wish. I just keep a thing through them so they don't blow open in the wind. If you have an area to put up a coat bar with pegs those can hold alot of bags hung at different heights so there is more room for more bags. Whatever storage you use, try for see through so you don't have to dig through everything to find what you want. I love the idea of the space bags. I also found some huge Zip Lock bags, they are pretty tough and not like the food storage ones, these babies will hold a couple pillows, a comforter, maybe more. You can fill them with yarn and then flatten it to squish out the air and add more. I also love my cube units, with the fabric bins that fit right into them-(Closet Maid I think.) Mine are 9 cube each, they can be stacked. Right now I have two of them back to back with access from both sides, using more room space than wall space. Good luck to you and your big move, look at it as an adventure, and look for the excitement in it all. In my much younger years one year we moved 9 times for jobs. Those places included Seattle, Atlanta, Seattle, San Diego, Seattle, a couple more places in So. Cali. and then finally back to Wa. We had special furniture for when we went on a job. Memories. Again, good luck and God Bless.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

To get the most yarn in the smallest space i would go with space bags. A friend at work gave me a couple a few months back. Wow, i got allot of yarn into one and it shrinks down allot!


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

Buy those bags that collapse from sucking air out of them, this will save room and then put rest of stuff in tubs, and stack them with labels and then put a cloth over them, and you have end tables and such. You love knitting and crocheting, it will work out.


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have seen hanging shoe bags that will hold lots of yarn N things-these hang behind the doors-may be woth looking into and they are only a few $$$-you can always utilize that xtra unused space behind every door lol


----------



## Mumah (Nov 15, 2011)

I think space bags are a brilliant idea. Might have to use them myself, as my stash is ever rising :lol: Hope things work out for you and yours


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

They work fabulous. I, too, due to my hubby's health moved from a 3 br townhouse to a 1 br apartment....I use those vac bags for extra quilts, pillows, etc. I also use them for my yarn....works beautifully. Items stays fresh and "pop" back to it's original shapes. I take out yarn I need, then I reseal again.



ksitter said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.
> ...


----------



## ctsandy (Mar 20, 2011)

I haven't read all of the other answers to your question so I don't know if these ideas are second. Do you have high kitchen cabinets that you can't reach? That would be a place that you could put yarn in plastic bags. Or if the cabinets are open on the top, you could use baskets to fill your yarn and it would be decorative. Hopefully they wouldn't get too dusty before you use them


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Ksitter, I am sorry you are going to have to move and downsize. I don't have time to read all 12 pages right now but I will tell you YES the yarn poofs right back up vacuum bags. I took enough yarn, vacuum packed with the food saver in individual packages, on a 10 day train trip while working on a sweater. Each time I needed a skein, I went downstairs to the suitcase and unzipped just enough to get my hand in and grab one package. 5 years later, I found 2 packages that I hadn't needed, still vacuum packed. I opened them up to use for a couple of charity hats. It took a few minutes, but you would never know they had been vacuum packed. wishing you much luck in both the move and with health issues.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

God bless you . . . I'm afraid I have no easy solutions for you. We moved into our small house (I thought it would be easier and simpler) without my considering my collections, ever growing, of yarn, needles, hooks and books (to be further complicated with starting to do jewelry making). We had an extra bedroom but after a time, not being able to take hubbie's snoring,after a little hospital stay , I moved him into the sort of spare bedroom. After 20 years, I am still in a dilemma- only casually thinking of hanging
small hammocks from the ceiling to puit things in. Hmmm. . .now there's a thought!


----------



## MaggiePringlemeir (Jun 3, 2012)

Kathy -- 

Several of the other ladies have suggested those under the bed chests for yarn storage. I went to Bed-Bath & Beyond and found little black cones that you put under the legs of your bedframe. Using them raises your bed UP 6 inches. I double decked mine -- so my bed is now 12 inches higher than a "normal" bed is. If hubby has any difficulties getting up out of bed, he will LOVE having it higher. My late husband had congestive heart failure and he had to literally pull himself up to get out of bed by leaning on the furniture. With these cones, you put your legs down and just stand up, with no extra strain. 

The other benefit is that now you can double deck those under the bed boxes in the extra space! But I'm the wrong person to ask about storage. I have a row of boxes along one hallway that goes rom floor to ceiling -- all filled with mostly fancy baking pans and yarn. INSULATION!! It protects my home from cold winds on that side of the house. My winter heat bills have gone down about $20 per month since I've done it. that's my story and I'm sticking to it.

Warm hugs and woofs, 
Maggie & MacTaggart

ps -- don't allow anybody to strong-arm you into giving up your stash. You are an artist and you need those as your tools to create your textile art. the minute you get rid of one color and type of yarn -- you'll find something that you need to go re-buy it for. that's not clutter -- it's INVENTORY.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I live in an old house with no closets and the basement is damp so I have been creative at hiding my stash. Space bags, under the bed bins but I also have Deacon benches and use chests for coffee tables, end tables, etc and they are full of knitting stuff.


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

I've also thought about those bags . . .but where would I put them? I know! Rent a storage locker and keep them there but it would mean a lot of running back and forth . . .


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I have 4 - 3 drawer plastic type dressers (2 different sizes). I removed the top on 1, removed the wheels on the second one and stacked them one on top of the other. I have expanded the floor space in half the amount than before.


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

MMyummy said:


> God bless you . . . I'm afraid I have no easy solutions for you. We moved into our small house (I thought it would be easier and simpler) without my considering my collections, ever growing, of yarn, needles, hooks and books (to be further complicated with starting to do jewelry making). We had an extra bedroom but after a time, not being able to take hubbie's snoring,after a little hospital stay , I moved him into the sort of spare bedroom. After 20 years, I am still in a dilemma- only casually thinking of hanging
> small hammocks from the ceiling to puit things in. Hmmm. . .now there's a thought!


I've been considering a smaller home, but the comments I've seen on here have about changed my mind! I was thinking of smaller utility bills and just less of everything - but when it comes to fewer beads, yarn, or canvas - I think that can't happen! I'm old (as dirt) and I guess if I've learned anything it's that you have to be happy so back to 'thinking' about it again!


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

I COULD send hubby to the locker but he'd come back with the wrong item(s)ands that locker would end up a MESS!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

If your bed is NOT high enough they sell these wonderful legs that jack it up to allow for storage; They may be called bed risers????? I tried the space bags, they're absolutely great for long term storage or little accessed items, but if you need to get in & out of them often they become a pain quickly. Other places you may not have thought of under the couch or when it's placed against a wall behind the couch can give you tons of space. I made a faux table out of two cube type plastic bins covered with a full length tablecloth; Voila! end table storage; you could even do it with four and place them beside two chairs. good luck with your move!


----------



## MMyummy (Feb 1, 2012)

Whatever you decide, write it down, sit and think long and hard about future problems, then think some more. Good luck! Oh heck, just get an extra (yarn & box) room or 2.


----------



## Susanabacana (Oct 5, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss! As you think about your new home, do yoiu have any room for a bookshelf with "cubbies"? The kind they have in yarn stores. you can buy them pre assembled at Ikea or other warehouse stores. You can fit a ton of yarn in them, and the yarn is gorgeous to have all displayed like that, kind of like a piece of art. It gives a wonderful, warm aesthetic to a room. for notions, you could consider buying a multidrawer plastic storage unit, to keep in a closet. One drawer for each kind of thing...one for needles, etc. when they are out of their orig. packaging, you can get an awful lot into one drawer. I bought mine at either Costco or Joannes Fabric, cannot remember which. good luck to you! susinha


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

MMyummy said:


> Whatever you decide, write it down, sit and think long and hard about future problems, then think some more. Good luck! Oh heck, just get an extra (yarn & box) room or 2.


Thanks! I think I'll go to the yarn shop tomorrow and treat myself to a new shawl pin they have plus a set of Addi Lace circular needles. We do think better when we're knitting - don't we? I started a shawl using the regular Addi needles and am having a problem that I feel a sharper point would fix. (Any excuse to get to the yarn shop!!)


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I lived in Santa Monica - very high rents. Lived in a one bedroom. I "gave up" a hall closet for my yarn. I had as much stored in that closet as I now have in my spare room. I did get some of those flat containers that will fit under your bed and stacked them on a shelf in my main closet too. There is usually room for about 3 high. Whatever you do - don't get rid of your yarn stash!!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

The first thing I would do is go through all the yarn and eliminate the odd yarn that you would never use again. For instance, if you don't normally use wool but have some yarn left from a special wool project, get rid of it as you would not want to mix it with yarn that is not wool. A store like JoAnn's or Michaels has some nice baskets and they are having specials right now. I do not know how big your new living room is, but if you have room, a grouping of two or three decorative baskets of yarn would look nice. If you can get those flat containers under your bed, a few of those would hold quite a bit of yarn. As you are storing your yarn, make a list of the yarn, colors, type, how many skeins and location so you can match it to any patterns you want to make in the future. With the list, you will know right where to go for the yarn. If you have a pantry, maybe a shelve could be devoted to some of your yarn. You could put it in the smaller plastic bins and stack it on the shelf. If you have a garage, those 18 gal. plastic bins are great for stacking and maybe you could put yarn in them and stack in one corner of the garage. I am currently going through my huge stash of yarn and am listing all of it on a spread sheet in Excel. Fortunately I have storage area in my basement where all of my stash will be in one place. In your case, your list definitely needs to include the area where you stored that particular yarn, like garage, under bed, pantry, etc. Hope this helps and good luck to you in your new location.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Also don't forget to look "up". A shelf mounted 12" to 16" below the ceiling will hold baskets or clear plastic boxes with lots of yarn in space that is often neglected and unused. Good luck....I downsized about 3 years ago and I love my new space. You have the chance to play with new colors and maybe even styles....think outside of the box and do something you have NEVER done before in terms of color or decorating......jj


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Good luck with your move! I know it is hard, but to be close to your child and grandbaby will make it all worth it! I, too, wonder what will happen to all my "stuff" when I can no longer use it or have no room for it. It's all precious to me, but I'm not sure it is to anyone else! I recently posted that I bought an old china cabinet with glass doors in which to store my yarn. I love it, but know that is not the solution for everyone, especially in a limited space. Everyone has offered wonderful suggestions, so I know you will come up with the best solution for YOU. I had never thought to get ideas from Pinterest on yarn storage, so I really do appreciate those links and was pleased to see that my china cabinet idea was being used by others, too. It sounds like you already have several knitting friends, also, once you get settled in. Blessings to you and I hope your hubby and you will still have many wonderful years together and that his condition will improve.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry you have to move for this reason. Hope your hubby is better soon,

Sort your yarn. Have one pile that MUST go with you. And then another pile to donate. SAD I know I had to do it also.

But I donated alot and know it was used and appreciated.
And when I knit with what I had left, I was grateful to be working with "an old friend".

Linda


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> My son lives in San Francisco and is looking for a vacation home on the west side of the Sierras where they could weekend and I could spend time. They are looking at some lovely, small towns around Sacramento. I think Auburn is one. The weather is good, the scenery is lovely, it's a couple of hours from San Francisco, and it's much less expensive.


I lived in Sacramento for 25 years. Auburn is beautiful. I always had a wonderful time when I went to the historic part. There are other little towns you may want to check into.


----------



## marchwater (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Kathy, I wish the very best for you and your husband.
I had to down size about 5 years ago. I of course didnt want to, so I tried to figure a way around it all. Those space bags are wonderful. The ones that you vaccum the air out of. You can squish them down flat with loads af yarn in them. I also use the gallon size zip lock bags.
You can fit 4 skeins in the gallon size bag. Place the toes of your panty hose over the end of your vaccum cleaner, holding on to the hose, place into a small opening in the zip lock bag, hold it there until all of the air has been pulled out, now zip the last two inches of the bag closed real quick, so as to not let any air in. I love this, because you can still see the yarn inside. The zip lock bags are cheaper to use than the space saver bags too. Wishing you the very best.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I read one suggestion about "hanging nets" and that might not be such a bad idea in a closet or out of the way corner. I crocheted them for the grands to hang in their bedroom to hold the stuffed animals. Might just work for yarn!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretty much Dreamweaver hit it all the the head,I couldn't of said it any better.Just remember a new grand baby will need lots of things that are handmade with love.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dreamweaver, I live in a 2 bedroom mobile home that has very limited storage. Thanks for all your ideas. I use most of them. Great ideas. I'll fill boxes or totes then cover them with a nice tab le cloth and like you said Hide it in plain sight.


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

Having had a 41 yr. marriage that ended in divorce, and having to move from Ohio to Savannah I would recommend taking as much as you can that makes you happy. You can always find ways to hide, stuff, stash your things. When you arrive you will also have to sort and I let yarns, and such go to Goodwill. Knowing that helped me decide what to keep for myself and what would also help make others happy too. Helps quite alot. Luck and Luv to you...


----------



## Conknit (Nov 5, 2012)

This move must be so hard for many reasons, but it's not all bad. You do have a new grand baby to look forward to. I too had to move from a big space to a little space. It's amazing how inventive you'll be to make sure you don't have to give up any more than you have to. I am lucky enough to have a great friend who is storing some of my stuff. It's not always as accessible as I would like, but it's still mine. My yarn is stored in rubbermaid bins and my cedar chest. I bought a beautiful cabinet to hold all my patterns. I am shocked at the cost of an apartment though. The best of luck in finding a place that mets your needs and matches your pocket book! Hugs!!


----------



## elsiemae (Jun 6, 2011)

Just a thought...You could share your yarn with a small nearby community organization where you would meet with others regularly to knit. There are lots of places including guilds provided for knitters to get together meet. They would most likely be willing to keep and store your yarn from meeting to meeting. I live very close to San Francisco, just over the Golden Gate Bridge in Marin County. I can think of several places and a variety of organizations where you could store your yarn if you'd be willing to share some of it with others in a small group.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

ksitter said:


> Someone mentioned checking Pinterest for ideas on knitting/crocheting storage ideas. I did a search and there are some wonderful photo ideas. I wanted to share since others commented they too are getting great ideas from this thread as well.
> 
> http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=knitting+storage+ideas
> 
> http://pinterest.com/tettidesign/yarn-storage/


Thank you thank you. I love so many of the ideas and I am getting more ideas.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Yep, use space bags. My mother loves them! And it is easy to see what is in them.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I had to sell my beloved CocaCola collection when I was forced to downsize. I sold some of it at antique show but since it was so much work I couldn't get anybody to help me with the rest. I ended up selling almost everything I owned including years worth of yarn at a yard sale. It was one of the most difficult things I had to do. A couple times I grabbed a ball of yarn and refused to sell it. More than once I had to go into the back because I was crying. I did keep some Coke stuff and my knitting needles but most of yarn went. 

Please, please go through your stash and keep what is special. You can replace the basics. It is one of my big regrets that I didn't take the time and now I can't get it back.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

elsiemae said:


> Just a thought...You could share your yarn with a small nearby community organization where you would meet with others regularly to knit. There are lots of places including guilds provided for knitters to get together meet. They would most likely be willing to keep and store your yarn from meeting to meeting. I live very close to San Francisco, just over the Golden Gate Bridge in Marin County. I can think of several places and a variety of organizations where you could store your yarn if you'd be willing to share some of it with others in a small group.


I am overwhelmed with all the ideas and suggestions and to meet so many people in the area I am going to be moving too has helped more than you know.

Thank you, I am getting excited to get out there and start my new life.

I will be sure and find a way to keep what is special to me, thanks to all your encouragement.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> The first thing I would do is go through all the yarn and eliminate the odd yarn that you would never use again. For instance, if you don't normally use wool but have some yarn left from a special wool project, get rid of it as you would not want to mix it with yarn that is not wool. A store like JoAnn's or Michaels has some nice baskets and they are having specials right now. I do not know how big your new living room is, but if you have room, a grouping of two or three decorative baskets of yarn would look nice. If you can get those flat containers under your bed, a few of those would hold quite a bit of yarn. As you are storing your yarn, make a list of the yarn, colors, type, how many skeins and location so you can match it to any patterns you want to make in the future. With the list, you will know right where to go for the yarn. If you have a pantry, maybe a shelve could be devoted to some of your yarn. You could put it in the smaller plastic bins and stack it on the shelf. If you have a garage, those 18 gal. plastic bins are great for stacking and maybe you could put yarn in them and stack in one corner of the garage. I am currently going through my huge stash of yarn and am listing all of it on a spread sheet in Excel. Fortunately I have storage area in my basement where all of my stash will be in one place. In your case, your list definitely needs to include the area where you stored that particular yarn, like garage, under bed, pantry, etc. Hope this helps and good luck to you in your new location.


Thanks for the suggestions. We are still in IL and going to try and shoot for getting to CA before the summer around June. So I am not sure what we will end up with but with all the people from northern CA and their suggestions I know I will find something. 2 bedrooms, one for me and one for my husband due to his health issues. One think I know houses have out there is open floor plans. With that I should be able to do cute things with storage in the living area if I have too.

YOU GUYS ROCK!!!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

smontero237 said:


> cydneyjo said:
> 
> 
> > My son lives in San Francisco and is looking for a vacation home on the west side of the Sierras where they could weekend and I could spend time. They are looking at some lovely, small towns around Sacramento. I think Auburn is one. The weather is good, the scenery is lovely, it's a couple of hours from San Francisco, and it's much less expensive.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestions. I have made a list of all the places everyone has mentioned and going to check for rentals often. If you think of any other areas please let me know. As I said we need at least 2 bedrooms. have two small dogs so renting from a person instead of corporation would be better. Also, looking to spend around$1100 - $1500 max.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

maxikat60 said:


> Having had a 41 yr. marriage that ended in divorce, and having to move from Ohio to Savannah I would recommend taking as much as you can that makes you happy. You can always find ways to hide, stuff, stash your things. When you arrive you will also have to sort and I let yarns, and such go to Goodwill. Knowing that helped me decide what to keep for myself and what would also help make others happy too. Helps quite alot. Luck and Luv to you...


Oh if only I was moving to Savannah, pretty area and decent cost of living. I am sorry about all you went through but I know you are a strong person and it was their loss your gain at a new adventure 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

LavenderStone said:


> I live in an old house with no closets and the basement is damp so I have been creative at hiding my stash. Space bags, under the bed bins but I also have Deacon benches and use chests for coffee tables, end tables, etc and they are full of knitting stuff.


Having to leave most of our furniture I swear this is such a great idea. I will be patient and hope to get used items, but to have all tables and foot stools that have storage is an awesome idea.

Thank you again!

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

BeadsbyBeadz said:


> MMyummy said:
> 
> 
> > God bless you . . . I'm afraid I have no easy solutions for you. We moved into our small house (I thought it would be easier and simpler) without my considering my collections, ever growing, of yarn, needles, hooks and books (to be further complicated with starting to do jewelry making). We had an extra bedroom but after a time, not being able to take hubbie's snoring,after a little hospital stay , I moved him into the sort of spare bedroom. After 20 years, I am still in a dilemma- only casually thinking of hanging
> ...


I do think as we get older, less is better. This house is so much maintenance and I want to spend more time doing what I love to do. That being said, if you have the good fortune to down size do so but if you can get an extra room just for your passion.

Good luck to you and if life is not forcing your hand, take your time. You will know what is right for you 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Grammy Toni said:


> upperslaughter said:
> 
> 
> > Since your son lives in Pleasanton, try looking in Livermore, Tracy, Lathrop, or Dublin. It depends on your driving ability and how far you and your son are willing to drive. Freeway access around Pleasanton is good but traffic is REALLY bad during commute hours. Also, there are excellent doctors and hospitals nearby. It may be worthwhile to get a real estate agent who works with rentals. They can use their computer listings to find the most affordable places for you. Try to get as close to your son as possible. I had to drive 2 hrs. To my parents home. Having to drop everything & drive 2 hrs. to deal with problems became overwhelming very quickly. Best of luck with your move and with downsizing. And I hope your husband gets better soon!
> ...


Thanks Grammy Toni, how far are these areas from Pleasanton?


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

ksitter said:


> LavenderStone said:
> 
> 
> > I live in an old house with no closets and the basement is damp so I have been creative at hiding my stash. Space bags, under the bed bins but I also have Deacon benches and use chests for coffee tables, end tables, etc and they are full of knitting stuff.
> ...


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Greatstuff said:


> Here is aonther thought , If you are selling your large beds you could look into captains or mate beds with lot of storage under them or those window seats are great as well. I just keep thing of you and hope you don't have to part with to much of your knitting stuff.


Thank you great stuff!!!!!

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

spyrogyra2 said:


> Hi Kathy,
> I live in Lafayette, near Walnut Creek, just 30 north of Pleasanton. If you find a place in Dublin, that is not too expensive to rent, we could meet maybe once or twice a month after you are settled in and knit together for some hours with coffee and lots of show and tell.
> 
> I took a picture of my "storage" of UFOs. (unfinished objects)
> ...


I will check on google maps where Lafayette is. I know Dublin is wonderful but a bit out of my price range. I will stay in touch and when I land in the area somewhere we have such a great group already for a meet/greet/knit club 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

StitchingFool said:


> I don't know what your driving situation is or how much you can drive, but Tracy is just over the hill from Pleasanton/Livermore and a little less expensive. There is also Oakley which is less expensive.
> 
> So sorry you have to go thru this, but know all will turn out okay in the end. I may be there sooner rather than later also, but that's okay if necessary.
> 
> Take care and God Bless


I appreciate all your suggestions on rentals. I had heard of Tracy but not Oakley. Going to check that area out on the rental sites. Driving is not an issue, I love driving and have lived in Chicago and our traffic is just as bad as CA. As long as the gas is not $5 a gallon LOL

Thank you again, I feel good about checking areas out from people that live in the areas.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

slep119438 said:


> I really know how you feel except I am living in one room in my daughter's house in Brentwood, not too far from San Francisco. I am widowed so cannot afford anything on my own here in the bay area. I have two bookcases that I filled with boxes and square baskets to hold my stuff. You could use something like that along with the space bags. I used space bags for some of my yarns until I use up the ones in the book cases.


LOL, ok us oldies but goodies need to be roomies. That is so nice you have your daughter to help. I checked Brentwood and it's so nice but expensive. We will have to stay in touch for when I get there.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## BeadsbyBeadz (Dec 19, 2012)

Thank you Kathy. Your advice is good. I don't have to do anything in a hurry, thank goodness. I just keep going over what will be best in the future for me. Since my hubby died it has surely changed my decision making. After nearly 44 years, it's hard to just think of me and my dogs. Like so many others here, this isn't the situation we expected to be in but now it's time to think it through to see what will be best. Good luck to all who are moving soon - I hope you find the perfect home that will bring you much happiness.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Ronie said:


> When I was looking for a place to move I knew the area and knew our price range then I went to realtor.com and put in the zip codes of the areas and looked for homes. the strange thing I found was in some of the areas the homes-stick built- were much more reasonable than the actual rent was for the area.. Also you say your old.. that could be most any age but if you qualify for senior living then most areas have senior housing. I'm not sure if that is 55 and up or if it starts a bit older.. but its something to look into.. try the surrounding areas.. I know there use to be some farmland out in that area.. my brother just moved to Morgan Hill and I'm not sure what it has grown to but he has to commute for a hour to get to work.. I think he works in San Jose.. that area is huge.. I grew up in that area and I am thinking you will love the climate and the fact that anything you want is at your fingertips.. plus you say your husbands health is why you have to move.. the medical facility's there are great also.. everything seems to be with in a few hours.
> 
> I just checked the map.. I know its been awhile but I would guess if you looked more towards Tracy than San Jose you will find better rent/housing prices... best of luck...


Thank you sooooo much


----------



## karonwurst (Nov 15, 2012)

ksitter, what ever you do just make sure you lable everything. You will have limited space, so ot much area to "look" for things. If everything is labeled it will illiminate "looking" for what you can't find.
Karon


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

.... Any space in the trunk of your car, which might hold some compressed bags of yarn ???? That is kind of like thinking outside the box, although in this case, it's outside the house !!!!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

TexCat said:


> I am not trying to be disparaging about California, I lived there 20 years and loved every minute of it. The sad truth is, however, you MUST be careful about where you choose to live. For instance, rent and housing may be affordable it Stockton, CA, but it has one of the highest crime rates in the country let alone the state.
> 
> Going with suggestions from individuals who actually live in a city is a great idea.
> 
> ...


I can't tell you what a big worry this is for me. I am 56 and my husband is 65 and an easy target for crime due to our age. I am use to walking the dogs at all hours, biking and going to parks. I know there are good areas and bad in all places. BUT...it takes someone that lives there to let you know.

Thank you again and I am making a note of the safe places everyone has mentioned. I do worry about using a realtor, I know it would be easier but I think by law now they can't tell you about the crime in an area and worry about this.

Thank you again for the "safe" suggestions.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

How about those wonderful zippered clear plastic under the bed storage units? Might that work?

I know what you are going through! I've got yarn everywhere and still don't have enough room, it seems!


----------



## clcure (Nov 11, 2012)

I recently had to move and am not sure where I'll end up, but I have been through my closet and drawers to get rid of clothes that I will never wear again rather than give up much yarn. Haven't gotten any space bags yet but will when I figure out where I'll end up after six weeks of house sitting. Best of luck and keep knitting. Your sanity is worth much more than clothes or furniture!


----------



## BunnyS (Jun 10, 2011)

What a neat idea. Anyone could use this one.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Take pictures of your yarn, each kind, and mark where that yarn was stashed: Bin 1, Bin 2, Space bag 1, etc. Mark all your bins, bags, boxes. You can store the images, something about the yarn, yardage, other info on a card or on a computer database program. OR you can print the images, paste each on an index card, mark the card with bin or bag number..then when you want to make something, you can flip through the cards or scroll through the images, and not need to go through multiple boxes to get ideas and to plan. This is one of my New Year's projects not yet begun and we're not planning on moving yet, but our space is limited and my storage space is scattered. Best of luck with the big job of moving.


----------



## Lindow (Oct 22, 2011)

There are at least two knitting groups in Modesto, Ca. One is at the LYS Urban Sheep and the other is a Wednesday class held through the community college community education department. See www.mjc4life for the catalog.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kathy, When you move, you might look into using a POD instead of a regular moving van. Quite a few of our friends have done this and really liked doing it this way. They come out and deliver this POD. Then you fill it up with the things you want to take with you, phone the company, and they then come and pick up the POD and either hold it until you are ready or leave with it right then to go to your new home. There you can unload all your items at your own pace before they come to pick the POD up. When and if we ever move again, that is the way we intend to move. We used to travel full time in a motor home, and under our bed had a huge amount of storage under the mattress. If you have to buy a new bed, you might consider that. "Silver Threads" posted a photo of one of those type of beds, so you could see it. You won't believe how much room there is, and if you use the space bags, I'll bet you could get all your stash under it! Regarding your jewelry making, consider that one day your hands may no longer be strong enough to use the pliers, work with wire, etc. I used to bead and make jewelry also, but my hands are no longer strong enough. Now I just knit and crochet. I'll be 73 next month. 
I read all of the answers to your post, lots of helpful answers! It also sounds like you will have many fellow knitters to meet when you move to California, that will be fun. I wish you the very best, and I hope your husband's health improves.
Judy in Washington state


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Here in UK you can buy beds with large drawers in the base. Those drawers would be ideal for yarn.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> Some people have used the "Space Bags" to compress their yarn to a small(er) package/storage.


That's exactly what I was going to suggest too. I haven't tried stashing yarn in the "space bags", but I'd say it would be a fantastic way to store a LOT of yarn in a bag. It would compress it down to a very small package that you could even store under a bed.


----------



## broadsue (Dec 29, 2012)

I've read all the pages here, and having moved into renting a house until mine is sold appreciate your dilemas.You say that you're looking for a 2 bedroom place.Abedroom for your husband ,due to his health issues and one for yourself.My thoughts are that you find a large master bedroom for your husband.In here you have his bed and furniture,but keep your clothes and evrything as well,by sharing the space dressing in there etc you still feel together all the time.In your bedroom you just sleep so have a pull down bed, this could be a smaller room.With the bed out of the way during the day,you could have your own craft space and escape hole.Think wall storage,shelving,baskets,pots,hooks and colourful totes.Add a large mirror to bounce light and also think about good lighting.Always good to have your own space....we all talk about men and sheds or garages!This idea would work even in a small box room.Good luck and be happy.Sue x


----------



## beazy (Jan 4, 2013)

IKEA has storage bag/shelf things that hang in the closet, I have 5 of different sizes in my guest bedroom closet that are STUFFED with yarn. I was worried about the weight, but after 6 months, no problems. The cool thing is you can see all the yarn.


----------



## Bridgitis (Aug 8, 2011)

Instead of vacuum bags just put your yarn in a Zip Loc bag , put the bag on the bed and sit on it - Zip it up and it will be the size of a magazine. I also pack some items for traveling this way.
Phyllis


----------



## gremlin_in_the_attic (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi...I'm sending prayers and hugs your way and hope your move will go smoothly. I don't have an extra room and find that boxes (shirt or sweater boxes) hold extra skeins of yarn and slide easily under chairs and beds. Boxes can be sorted by color or project ... have even put skeins of yarn in brown paper bags that can then be "squashed" under a skirted chair that was too low to the floor to fit a box. Hope my system might be helpful. "Where there's a will, there's a way!"


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Aunt Vay's right about cataloging yarn and keeping track of where it is stored. I took on that task recently and it has been a big help. I keep the info about the yarn on 5X8 index cards that include the name of the yarn, color, weight, description, how much I have in yards and oz (which I update after each project), how to care for it, even when I bought it and cost per oz. (Yes, I can get a little obsessive.) I included a picture of the yarn and a snippet. Now when I want to start a new pattern, I flip through my card file and see if there is anything I have on hand that I would be excited to use for that project. It's become much easier to find what I need/want and I'm less likely to run out and buy more yarn. I do enough of that already!


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I have made a list of all the places everyone has mentioned and going to check for rentals often. If you think of any other areas please let me know. As I said we need at least 2 bedrooms. have two small dogs so renting from a person instead of corporation would be better. Also, looking to spend around$1100 - $1500 max.[/quote]

Lots of good suggestions here. To lessen your stress, just go to Realtor.com (or any other site with rental listings) and plug in city names. I did a quick search on Livermore (right next door to Pleasanton, so virtually no commute time) and found a 2-bedroom place right off the bat that was well within your price range ($934 - $1207). Also, ask your son & DIL to put feelers out...lots of people have places they rent out only to "family and friends"; someone may have an apartment/duplex/cottage that's just right for you, DH and dogs.

As far as where to go...it truly depends on how much of a drive you find acceptable. Anything in the Sacramento area is going to be a good hour, or so, drive from Pleasanton (non-commute hours). It's all relative! Roseville is lovely...my sister lives there, but it's danged hot in the summer and freezing in the winter and you only have a couple of weeks of decent weather in between.

Most "senior" housing around here is 55+, and only one of you needs to be at the age requirement, so if it's higher, you'll likely still qualify. The rents are much lower in the senior housing and they are more likely to have ammenities for people with health concerns (wheelchair friendly, etc).

Anyway, like you said, you have time and I think that once you look around a bit an see that you have options, it will help lessen your stress.

Good luck!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

MaggiePringlemeir said:


> Kathy --
> 
> Several of the other ladies have suggested those under the bed chests for yarn storage. I went to Bed-Bath & Beyond and found little black cones that you put under the legs of your bedframe. Using them raises your bed UP 6 inches. I double decked mine -- so my bed is now 12 inches higher than a "normal" bed is. If hubby has any difficulties getting up out of bed, he will LOVE having it higher. My late husband had congestive heart failure and he had to literally pull himself up to get out of bed by leaning on the furniture. With these cones, you put your legs down and just stand up, with no extra strain.
> 
> ...


Love this lade already---save on power??? lol
Inventory??? LOL


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

You have already gotten so many creative ideas that I doubt that I can come up with another, but the idea of using your stash as fillers in pillow casings is a gem! And might your son have a little extra storage room in one of his closets even temporarily? Any stackable covered plastic containers can be colorful on shelves. How about that space at the bottom of coat closets where you might find room for a container? Any closet where the items hung up aren't all to the floor can afford you some space...grab it! Before you pack up to move, are you kind of swamped with duplicates of kitchen utensils, gadgets, cookbooks, etc.? Space is space, wherever you find it. Get rid of much that you don't really need or use any more. It costs more to move things than they are worth; you can always find a Goodwill store in your new location to fill in a lot of the heavy stuff that costs big $$$ to move. This is a stressful reason to move, but it's also an opportunity to clear out a lot of things you don't even remember you have and hardly ever use. Sell them, donate them, give them away to friends and family. You won't even know you don't have them any more. We moved entirely too much stuff coast to coast to a house less than half the size, and would really benefit from another purging. If only I had the energy....


----------



## carillonpatrice (Nov 26, 2012)

I just love the pillow sham idea. Clever you. I use plastic bins so I can see the colors. What about the over the door clear plastic shoe holders. Also those fabric closet hanging shelves?


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

audlox said:


> .... Any space in the trunk of your car, which might hold some compressed bags of yarn ???? That is kind of like thinking outside the box, although in this case, it's outside the house !!!!


LOL, I have a van and this is my plan B, live in my van at the beach chuckle.

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

Lindow said:


> There are at least two knitting groups in Modesto, Ca. One is at the LYS Urban Sheep and the other is a Wednesday class held through the community college community education department. See www.mjc4life for the catalog.


Thank you so much!

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

AuntVay said:


> Take pictures of your yarn, each kind, and mark where that yarn was stashed: Bin 1, Bin 2, Space bag 1, etc. Mark all your bins, bags, boxes. You can store the images, something about the yarn, yardage, other info on a card or on a computer database program. OR you can print the images, paste each on an index card, mark the card with bin or bag number..then when you want to make something, you can flip through the cards or scroll through the images, and not need to go through multiple boxes to get ideas and to plan. This is one of my New Year's projects not yet begun and we're not planning on moving yet, but our space is limited and my storage space is scattered. Best of luck with the big job of moving.


Great idea! Thank you!


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

raindancer said:


> Kathy, When you move, you might look into using a POD instead of a regular moving van. Quite a few of our friends have done this and really liked doing it this way. They come out and deliver this POD. Then you fill it up with the things you want to take with you, phone the company, and they then come and pick up the POD and either hold it until you are ready or leave with it right then to go to your new home. There you can unload all your items at your own pace before they come to pick the POD up. When and if we ever move again, that is the way we intend to move. We used to travel full time in a motor home, and under our bed had a huge amount of storage under the mattress. If you have to buy a new bed, you might consider that. "Silver Threads" posted a photo of one of those type of beds, so you could see it. You won't believe how much room there is, and if you use the space bags, I'll bet you could get all your stash under it! Regarding your jewelry making, consider that one day your hands may no longer be strong enough to use the pliers, work with wire, etc. I used to bead and make jewelry also, but my hands are no longer strong enough. Now I just knit and crochet. I'll be 73 next month.
> I read all of the answers to your post, lots of helpful answers! It also sounds like you will have many fellow knitters to meet when you move to California, that will be fun. I wish you the very best, and I hope your husband's health improves.
> Judy in Washington state


Do they move the Pod say from IL to CA?


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

broadsue said:


> I've read all the pages here, and having moved into renting a house until mine is sold appreciate your dilemas.You say that you're looking for a 2 bedroom place.Abedroom for your husband ,due to his health issues and one for yourself.My thoughts are that you find a large master bedroom for your husband.In here you have his bed and furniture,but keep your clothes and evrything as well,by sharing the space dressing in there etc you still feel together all the time.In your bedroom you just sleep so have a pull down bed, this could be a smaller room.With the bed out of the way during the day,you could have your own craft space and escape hole.Think wall storage,shelving,baskets,pots,hooks and colourful totes.Add a large mirror to bounce light and also think about good lighting.Always good to have your own space....we all talk about men and sheds or garages!This idea would work even in a small box room.Good luck and be happy.Sue x


Thank you Sue for the wonderful suggestion


----------



## audlox (Jul 11, 2012)

OOOOh - Still thinking about your plight. Have you seen the purse holders that can hang in the closet, from the closet bar on down towards the floor.... there are sleeves on either side and, although I haven't done it, I can visualize the you could insert skeins in those "pocket-like" openings. Hmm , I mighttry that one myself !


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

sorry but you are going to have a precious bundle to dote on and love. thats the most important thing , ya? and that they want you to move closer yay for u -u r blessed!


----------



## jwanne (Nov 18, 2012)

http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/yarn-stash-storage-solutions-a-crafting-quandary-unraveled-165561

Here's a place called Apartment Therapy yarn stash/storage solutions. Sounds right up your alley.

Jwanne


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

jwanne said:


> http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/yarn-stash-storage-solutions-a-crafting-quandary-unraveled-165561
> 
> Here's a place called Apartment Therapy yarn stash/storage solutions. Sounds right up your alley.
> 
> Jwanne


Great ideas there! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

I happened to buy new pillows yesterday. They came in lovely zipped bags. I will be putting a lot of my yarn into them. They'll be see-through, and much better than all the supermarket bags I'm using at the moment.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> Is your bed high enough to put bins under? I know that getting down on your hands and knees to retrieve something isn't great but at least you would still have it. Or how about tall shelves you could put baskets in. I am sure others will chime in with good ideas. Good luck to you. I hope your hubby stays as well as can be.
> Julia


To make those things under the bed more reachable -- probably no hands and knees involved, use a sturdy cord -- crochet one or whatever. If the container has a handle, tie it to that -- if not, put it over the rim of your container and press the lid down over it. Let the cords for all the different containers under the bed stretch out the the edges of the bed. Then when you need something, just start pulling cords.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

What a great idea about the cords! I intend to use that idea for other projects.


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

Belknits said:


> I'm in Sacramento. About 1.5 hours from Pleasanton. The rent here isn't too bad in some areas ... Nothing like the bay. Stockton may be even cheaper. You may also want to look into Tracy or Vacaville. Good luck!!


Um.m.m.m.m... Are you sure you want to mention Stockton as a possibility?

Sorry if that sounded harsh or criticizing you. Truly I'm not. I was just sooooooooooooooo startled to see it!

On the news here, all they ever talk about is the crime there. It's really kind of a sad town, very depressed economically due to the jobs market and the subsequent housing crisis, which was one of the worst per capita in the country. It's slowly picking up now, though. And I'm sure that housing costs there are quite low, compared to anwhere in the SF/San Jose general areas.

When we were considering moving to this area about three years ago, we did a lot of online searches. We did find that less expensive areas around SF are to the the north and east of it, rather than south. LOL!!! How could there be to the west of it unless you lived on a yacht?!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Ok I am thinking we can form a Northern CA sister knitting club once I get moved there. That would be a blast


  There are several -- and it seems that lots of us live within an hour or so of each other.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Kathy, I cannot give you a definite answer regarding moving the POD from IL to CA. I know that my sister used POD to move from Washington to Arizona, and friends used it to move from Washington to Montana. Other friends used it to move from one location to another within Washington state.

Best of luck!


----------



## Yarnie.One (Jul 13, 2012)

ksitter said:


> Do they move the Pod say from IL to CA?


Yes, they do. I'm sure each company has different options. Check around. Just be sure to get one that has some kind of guarantee against losing your pod.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

We did almost the same as what you are having to do when my husband and I retired from CA to AZ....4br house with large yard and 2 car garage to a manufactured home in a retirement community and only a "shed".....many give-aways, garage sales, etc. we are in our 2 bedroom home, but it does have a den...my solution was to save everything "I loved" got rid of anything I didn't absolutely love.....and it was amazing how much I didn't want to need anymore....anyway, will try and post a picture soon.......don't know how much "stuff" you have, but a four shelf white cabinet 6 feet high with 2 doors tucked in the corner of the den is my craft closet. Good luck with your move it is for a good reason......and maybe you will like it when all is said and done.....


----------



## Knitish (Feb 8, 2011)

Life is nothing but change, you will do well and even surprise yourself.


----------



## ksitter (Apr 12, 2012)

I am overwhelmed with all the wonderful ideas and suggestions for places to move. Thank you "everyone"! I am equally happy others are getting a lot out of the suggestions here.

Heading down to the basement for purging 101 LOL

Thank you for all the PM's also 

Take care,
Kathy


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I have just read about extra storage space in Handyman magazine. Cut out between beams in the walls and insert a framed cabinet. May include a glass front. Heck, I can envision an entire wall of little shelves! Also would be great for insulation. This would be similar to the square hole that is used to install medicine cabinets in bathrooms.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

Love this idea! What a great storage idea!


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I keep my living room, dining room and kitchen presentable. I have a hope chest for a coffee table, square end tables that open like the chest and several bookcases. One shelf on each bookcase is for knitting books and patterns. I put shelves anywhere that I can, where they still look decent, with decorative baskets, or decorative file boxes. But bedrooms are no holds barred. Shelves are floor to ceiling in every available wall space, above windows, doors and closets. My headboard is a 9 hole cubby, and another one is stacked on top of a dresser. Under the bed storage boxes on wheels, plastic bins under the clothes in the closet. A bookshelf stacked on top of my large dresser, and a hutch over my computer desk. When you replace your furniture, just keep storage in the front of your mind and you will surprise yourself. I would definitely try to hold onto as much as possible, because if finances are an issue you may not be able to replace it. Also thinking of the finances, I would sell any yarn or books that you want to get rid of here on the classified pages. Soon you will be knitting in the sun for a perfect grandchild and wondering what you were so worried about.


----------



## Karzie (Nov 29, 2012)

JillF, you are a woman after my own heart. A woman who visited me soon after I downsized from a 4-bedroom home with a full basement into a 3-bedroom condo said, "I've never known anyone to have so many shelves." Yep, I love books and yarn. And I've added several shelving units in the last year.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

ksitter said:


> chickkie said:
> 
> 
> > Fill pillow shams with yarn and display them on your,bed. No one will know the difference
> ...


Yes, I'll agree with the ball winder. I purchased one from Knit Picks for $20, and it is wonderful. And the little balls look so cute - you can actually display your yarn in baskets right out in the open- and since the balls are more consistent in size and shape, they store nicely together.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

Have messed up here - see my message below.


----------



## Woody (Sep 9, 2011)

I am sad for you, as that would be very traumatic. I like to have my yarn out where I can see it, if possible, so if your finances can afford it, and you can spare an entire wall in one of those 2 bedrooms, have shelves built into the wall, with cubbies for all the yarn and needles (those diamond shaped ones in pics of yarn shops have always fascinated me). In the lower center of the wall could be a desk to work with your "bling" projects, and you could have lots of drawers in that. If you can see your yarn, ideas come more easily. Build it to the ceiling, and then get yourself a tool to grab whatever yarn you want to store or use. I do believe you are moving to a nicer part of the country, and do enjoy the scenery, and meet your new neighbors...


----------

